# The beautiful human anatomy



## THCmenFARMER (Jul 23, 2017)

Post hot pics here. Everyone loves a sexy pic. If not get out t


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 23, 2017)

So sexy


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4013397 View attachment 4013395


did you mean to photoshop your ass off


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 20, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> did you mean to photoshop your ass off


Filter only no photoshop here


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Filter only no photoshop here


well next time choose a diffrent filter other then the ass remover


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 20, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> well next time choose a diffrent filter other then the ass remover


LOL. Yes sir!


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LOL. Yes sir!


try the pants remover


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Sep 23, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4015421
> Rodin can make you see the young woman she was, if you have eyes


Hmmmmm,,, "beautiful human anatomy?" . Beauty is in the eye of the beholder......


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Queefsniffer (Sep 28, 2017)

Surely that's not you Venus


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Sep 28, 2017)

surely not..


----------



## Queefsniffer (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice try Venus, I don't believe you, I officially request lots more proof, with better lighting to verify, for scientific purposes of course


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Oct 9, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> surely not..


Speechless


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Oct 10, 2017)

Venus feel free to update any time


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Oct 15, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> Surely that's not you Venus


It's definitely her.


----------



## THCmenFARMER (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah it is her


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 15, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4018673


I see a nipple.


----------



## vostok (Oct 15, 2017)

*The beautiful human anatomy*





thats tylers not mine..!!


----------



## Queefsniffer (Oct 16, 2017)

Can’t say I’m fully convinced as of yet..... a valiant effort none the less however. What do you search for on google when you screenshot these photos venus55? I’m guessing you’re actually a middle aged man posing as


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 16, 2017)

Shit dude why u gotta blow my cover!?


----------



## MarWan (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> this bitch is fake as fuck.cant see her face with the socks covering it be careful friends.


aw,not nice bro.hey,how was the lobster catch this year? sucked around me,down 40%


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> btw how do you know me I've never seen your name


because i mainly stay in the grow threads ive seen you talking about lobsters before.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 16, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> this bitch is fake as fuck.cant see her face with the socks covering it be careful friends.


Hey bluff, why u so paranoid? This thread's "the beautiful human anatomy" right? 


THCmenFARMER said:


> Post hot pics here. Everyone loves a sexy pic. *If not get out *t


@jacksmuff, so I post some "hot pics here" like op requested. Irrelevant is the fact whether they are indeed myself or not? But lets entertain the idea for a min that I have infact pictured myself....
Fast forward to the yr 2035: My son and his buddies are looking at pics of chicks on the net,- better yet, researching the solar system for a school assignment. Lo and behold what does he stumble across? "Oh fuck, that's my mum semi nude on the Internet!" 
Yeah nah, never gonna happen _bro. _ 
"Upstairs for thinking" ay. So why don't u take that bad attitude and talking troll of yours to a more appropriate thread where your _friends _can really appreciate your words of wisdom. Lol


----------



## Queefsniffer (Oct 16, 2017)

BOOM! Well said Venus. Ain’t nobody got time for that.


----------



## MarWan (Oct 16, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> BOOM! Well said Venus. Ain’t nobody got time for that.


I second that


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 16, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4018673


So sexy


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 24, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4031963


That’s hot


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## vertnugs (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow no belly button piercing??

Pics gotta be from the 80's


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4032578


I’d eat that lol


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Wow no belly button piercing??
> 
> Pics gotta be from the 80's


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## MarWan (Oct 25, 2017)

mmmmmmmm 
 thank you very much for such lovely appetizers. I'll have that image in my head when going to bed


----------



## Queefsniffer (Oct 26, 2017)

Sweet baby Jesus.

Not sure if looking at this delicious hotness is some kind of cruel torture I’m carrying out on myself or if I’m actually enjoying looking at it. I want to look at it, and I do look, but it pains me. In the pants. Nice

Keep up the good work, this is important business you’re carrying out.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4032968


Well that just made my morning! I’m an ass man lol. Sweet ass


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> Sweet baby Jesus.
> 
> Not sure if looking at this delicious hotness is some kind of cruel torture I’m carrying out on myself or if I’m actually enjoying looking at it. I want to look at it, and I do look, but it pains me. In the pants. Nice
> 
> Keep up the good work, this is important business you’re carrying out.


Lmao!! Seriously. I'm sitting here still giggling, especially that last paragraph. 
Can I ask what makes u so sure it's me? I'm just posting hot pics like the op said


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Well that just made my morning! I’m an ass man lol. Sweet ass


Lol. Yeah I thought it time to pay l'arrière a little 'homage' lol.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 26, 2017)

Lol......the other half came up behind me to give some good bye sugas on her way out to work.Scoped a chiseled ass and told me to find it and bring it home.2 extra "cool points" for you Venus.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Lol......the other half came up behind me to give some good bye sugas on her way out to work.Scoped a chiseled ass and told me to find it and bring it home.2 extra "cool points" for you Venus.


Lol you're a lucky man! Wish more women were like that! There's nothing more unattractive than insecurity! She's a keeper for sure


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 26, 2017)

Sure am.She's a perv......always points out the hotties to me.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Sure am.She's a perv......always points out the hotties to me.


Lol. She's not a perv, (or maybe she is lol?) she's just super secure with herself *and her relationship. That's hot.
*edit


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4035186


Amazing! Thanks for sharing Venus. Another great morning! Lol


----------



## Queefsniffer (Oct 30, 2017)

Above, we see an example of the rarely spotted hungry bum, in the wild, it feasts mainly on g strings and ill fitting hot pants, however, when the hungry bum is startled, it’s capable of emitting an odour so offensive, it’s been known to completely ward off any would be amorous suitors, all together, leaving them in a state of confusion and repulsion.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol. had to pull it. Not comfortable feeling that e"xxx"posed.. 
Thought I should elaborate too, seen as it might be easy for one to think all I do in my spare time is take semi nude snaps of myself! Most of these were for a friend making her first photography portfolio a couple of years ago tis all. And that was one of them...


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 30, 2017)

Girl that pic was one X not three......

At least i got a peek.......went well with my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Girl that pic was one X not three......
> 
> At least i got a peek.......went well with my first cup of coffee.


Haha probs doesn't even make an x rating but I'm shy at the best of times, contrary to what I've portrayed


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 2, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4036543


Lovely assets Venus. Just gorgeous


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 2, 2017)

Hell no wheres the rest???Legs.........gotta have the legs too


----------



## Queefsniffer (Nov 2, 2017)

Why stop at legs? Keep them coming


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Hell no wheres the rest???Legs.........gotta have the legs too





Queefsniffer said:


> Why stop at legs? Keep them coming


...and they say women are never happy pffft smh..


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Hell no wheres the rest???Legs.........gotta have the legs too


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 7, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4039548


Look at them sexy legs!


----------



## New Age United (Nov 7, 2017)

I would barbecue that shit, chop you up and throw you in my freezer lol!!! So sorry I'm a psycho lmao!!!! Just so you know I would not do that to a woman who wasn't so fucking fine.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I would barbecue that shit, chop you up and throw you in my freezer lol!!! So sorry I'm a psycho lmao!!!! Just so you know I would not do that to a woman who wasn't so fucking fine.


Hmm, slightly reminiscent of Jeffrey Dahmer...
By your last sentence I'm to understand that u *would *do that to me?


----------



## New Age United (Nov 7, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Hmm, slightly reminiscent of Jeffrey Dahmer...
> By your last sentence I'm to understand that u *would *do that to me?


Sorry Venus I completely respect you as a person, a sentient being, but my carnal desires are akin to Hannibal Lecter. I've never done it of course but I've always looked at sexy women as a literal rack of meat, I'm so sorry but I think more men do than would ever admit it.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Sorry Venus I completely respect you as a person, a sentient being, but my carnal desires are akin to Hannibal Lecter. I've never done it of course but I've always looked at sexy women as a literal rack of meat, I'm so sorry but I think more men do than would ever admit it.


Are u currently in a relationship?


----------



## New Age United (Nov 7, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Are u currently in a relationship?


No why do you wanna bang lol!!!! I'm just kidding I'm just kidding. I'm sorry Venus I didn't mean to give you a glimpse inside the mind of a schizophrenic psychopath; I once had a psychiatrist walk out of a hospital security cell saying to his pupil "I hope that isn't the next Hannibal Lecter" no joke.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

New Age United said:


> No why do you wanna bang lol!!!! I'm just kidding I'm just kidding. I'm sorry Venus I didn't mean to give you a glimpse inside the mind of a schizophrenic psychopath; I once had a psychiatrist walk out of a hospital security cell saying to his pupil "I hope that isn't the next Hannibal Lecter" no joke.


No no all good lol, if anything it spikes my interest. You're on the other side of the world so I'm not particularly bothered or "worried".  Dont be sorry u've not offended me in any way. Honesty is good.


----------



## Queefsniffer (Nov 8, 2017)

Legs for dayyyyyys.......... I’m more the type of dude that’s all about what’s on the inside. Of said legs that is. Doesn’t matter, there’s no coming back from that comment now....


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> Legs for dayyyyyys.......... I’m more the type of dude that’s all about what’s on the inside. Of said legs that is. Doesn’t matter, there’s no coming back from that comment now....


Well yeah there is...... That's what those little edit and delete buttons are for lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2017)

Legs?






I like the ones that reach from the earth all the way to heaven.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

lokie said:


> Legs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nice work


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4039548


........


Very nice....indeed....very very nice


----------



## Queefsniffer (Nov 9, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Well yeah there is...... That's what those little edit and delete buttons are for lol


Duly noted, it’s all in the delivery isn’t tit? I feel as if my last post was about as subtle as a sledgehammer, apologies fair maiden.

You can actually say something with quite a rude meaning to it, in an inoffensive way, if firstly you sugar coat it, then throw some sprinkles on top and add dash of tongue in cheek humor. None of which I did however. Thus the epic fail.

Let’s try again; “Thanks for the photo, your man is one lucky guy, hoping he appreciates your sexy physique as much as we all appreciate your sharing it with us”.

As civil as you can be.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> ........
> 
> 
> Very nice....indeed....very very nice


lol


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Nov 11, 2017)

Patiently waiting for another... It’s a ritual now Venus


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

@Venus55 you're a hottie! Can you post something I can actually fap to?

Cheers.


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

@Venus55 the title of your PM was very misleading. For shame!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

Stink_fist said:


> @Venus55 the title of your PM was very misleading. For shame!


As I intended it to be


----------



## MarWan (Dec 1, 2017)

the beautiful 1980s


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Queefsniffer (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok, so where’s the other half of these photos Venus?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 5, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> Ok, so where’s the other half of these photos Venus?


Lol. Pretty sure I've covered (or "uncovered") those areas in previous postings


----------



## Queefsniffer (Dec 5, 2017)

Refresh our memories. 
You won’t.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 5, 2017)

Queefsniffer said:


> Refresh our memories.
> You won’t.


Just scroll back


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 5, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4053385


I’d lick that


----------



## New Age United (Dec 5, 2017)

Seriously Venus is that really you.all these pictures have a consistency and if that is you you are a goddess.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

Bout time


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Bout time


She is my kind of monstor


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> She is my kind of monstor


For sure!!! Mine too


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

I love it when I notice I spell shit wrong, lol
Fuck it


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

I bet she is beautiful on the inside but Im afraid to look


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

Lmao!!! Sorry that's terrible tisk tisk


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> I love it when I notice I spell shit wrong, lol
> Fuck it


Just sounds like a Boston accent lol. Is it Boston I'm thinking of


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Sexiest pic on here yet


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

@mr sunshine I sure hope she appreciates our free advertising....maybe a free double double ......have to call and find out ((strictly business)) of course.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

That would just feel wrong.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4057300


Nice form!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 12, 2017)

Boom


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 12, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Nice form!


Thank you sir.. Nice to see ur still around


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 13, 2017)

Glad I stumbled on this thread


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 13, 2017)

Some work I did in Mexico this year.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 13, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Some work I did in Mexico this year.View attachment 4057439


That's gorgeous!!! Oh, the scenery too


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> That's gorgeous!!! Oh, the scenery too


It's Cozumel.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> It's Cozumel.


I bet the diving there is amazing!!!?

*I just found myself looking again lol. That pic really is spectacular all round!! 

*edit


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I bet the diving there is amazing!!!?


Muf, snorkel or scuba?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> Muf, snorkel or scuba?


Lol. I must admit just after i hit post I had similar thoughts haha


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I bet the diving there is amazing!!!?
> 
> *I just found myself looking again lol. That pic really is spectacular all round!!
> 
> *edit


Thanks. Yeah Coz has pretty good diving. None of the diving in the Caribbean is nearly as good as anything in Philippines or Indonesia though. Normally I do aquatic photography but I met her while diving. We're still friends, super nice lady, We ended up doing a dozen dives together. I am having trouble uploading more shots right now because of bandwidth in Coron, Palawan generally being shit. I have some good shots from Carnaval in Barranquilla this year too.

Snorkeling is not diving. The other two are valid pastimes, but snorkeling is for tourists that exist for being taken advantage of.


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Snorkeling is not diving. The other two are valid pastimes, but snorkeling is for tourists that exist for being taken advantage of.


That may be true. Just like motorboating is not exactly sailing either but it's still fun.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> That may be true. Just like motorboating is not exactly sailing either but it's still fun.


Cool manifesto comrade, tell it again.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4018673


Intentional iso noise or or old pic?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 14, 2017)

lokie said:


> That may be true. Just like motorboating is not exactly sailing either but it's still fun.


Haha! .. seriously LMAO !!!


Was still in fantasy-land somewhere in the Caribbean after reading abandonconflict's reply, and boom "motorboat!" Lol so funny!; ))


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Intentional iso noise or or old pic?


Lol, possibly both?!


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha! .. seriously LMAO !!!
> 
> 
> Was still in fantasy-land somewhere in the Caribbean after reading abandonconflict's reply, and boom "motorboat!" Lol so funny!; ))


I suppose...

I was enjoying genuine posts containing artistic images. Jokes are cool and all but a gif from google that he didn't make or film himself of a person acting is just that, a joke. I like the images you shared but I wonder why all the b&w low-light indoor pics. 


Venus55 said:


> Lol, possibly both?!


I do a lot of low-light stuff, in fact I never use strobes for my aquatic shooting and I have even provided macro images for scientific research. Maybe you should be in front of my lens, I'd like to do more portraiture.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Frame extracted from 4K. 600mm full-frame-equivalent telephoto lens handheld. Barranquilla.
 
Cozumel with my Lumix.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2017)

very interesting....photography is a wonderful thing....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Bubba_alex (Jan 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4036543


I want that booty


----------



## Bubba_alex (Jan 9, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> View attachment 4057342 Boom


Hot pm me


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2018)

Only one per customer please.


----------



## Hemmdoor (Mar 26, 2018)

great photo! I like this anatomy)


----------



## Exotica (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4118614


Come on now that type of pic makes me think badly .....on how much i want to see the middle


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Come on now that type of pic makes me think badly .....on how much i want to see the middle


Lol! Funny stuff!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol! Funny stuff!


tis only funny cause its true.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> tis only funny cause its true.


Correct you are sir!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol! Funny stuff!


I guess thats a no on the money shot 

You should soooo post a pic in my" show me your box" thread. 

Differnt kind of box but..... i can make an exception for ya


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I guess thats a no on the money shot
> 
> You should soooo post a pic in my" show me your box" thread.
> 
> Differnt kind of box but..... i can make an exception for ya


Hahaha!! Thanks for the invite (I think)! But I ain’t showing anyone my “box”!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

I just wana see where you hang your wet buds
Is all lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

I imagine its not like this right


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I imagine its not like this right View attachment 4118652


Hahah yeah NAH!!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

where all my tattooed girls at


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> View attachment 4118672 where all my tattooed girls at


right here lol.. 

I take all mine out of pics, (these type anyway, lol), so nothing comes back to bite me later!! Prefer “erring on the side of caution” ..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> right here lol..
> 
> I take all mine out of pics, (these type anyway, lol), so nothing comes back to bite me later!! Prefer “erring on the side of caution” ..


 Smart for sure..but I figure if they want to know who we are they will figure it out one way or another.. but I totally feel ya


----------



## raggyb (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Smart for sure..but I figure if they want to know who we are they will figure it out one way or another.. but I totally feel ya


I'll totally fee... oh nevermind.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

raggyb said:


> I'll totally fee... oh nevermind.


What u gonna totally feel ?


----------



## raggyb (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> What u gonna totally feel ?


I know, realy


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

raggyb said:


> I know, realy


Lol I'm sorry..I must be not all the way awake yet...maybe I'll figure it out later


----------



## raggyb (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Lol I'm sorry..I must be not all the way awake yet...maybe I'll figure it out later


lol, I just started glancing at this thread. So many innuendos to reply to but I fucked it up! Hey, just realized innuendo is an innuendo! Heehee


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

You got any sexy girls w tat pics ...I literally broke my phone and im using a diff one or I'd post some personal pics I was told I could share... pretty decent and fun to take lol


----------



## raggyb (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> You got any sexy girls w tat pics ...I literally broke my phone and im using a diff one or I'd post some personal pics I was told I could share... pretty decent and fun to take lol


No. I need to live vicariously through you folks. Please get your phone fixed and post!


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

raggyb said:


> No. I need to live vicariously through you folks. Please get your phone fixed and post!


Lol if u really wanna see em that bad just hit up suicide girls ..it better yet burning angels lol


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 8, 2018)

Miss mischief is a good one


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

I like tatted girls but not fully as skin is beautiful

Im not a piercing freak but i think some of the tasteful lacing is pretty hot .

Although i can imagine if your getting outa hand you could get a snag or two lol


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 8, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Smart for sure..but I figure if they want to know who we are they will figure it out one way or another.. but I totally feel ya


It’s not so much authorities I’m worried about lol. More so my little boy somehow stumbling across something silly mummy did years ago. Once something’s posted online we all know it’s there forever. And no matter how unlikely it is that he would find something, I’m not taking any chances either


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Hotwired (Apr 23, 2018)

I've been looking for the boob and ass thread forever. Now I'm a happy old man. I love an ass shaped like a plum. Perfect for taking small bites


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

Oh my heavens


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 25, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4127311


Wow!

Satin sheets? Slip sliding away...lol

Nice shot.


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4067268





Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4126293




I'm sure you work very hard, and it shows.
I'm just AFK for a few, be right back.........
Jk, jk.....


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 26, 2018)

Manhattan apartment 30th floor or so. Nice for telescopes behind a good pair of blinds


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just a cool love song.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2018)

Lol. I do like that song


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 26, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. I do like that song


----------



## alltatup (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4015421
> Rodin can make you see the young woman she was, if you have eyes


Bravo!!!


----------



## Venus55 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## raggyb (May 3, 2018)

nga nga nga!


----------



## Venus55 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jun 7, 2018)

Happy Friday!!


----------



## raggyb (Jun 7, 2018)

Bless you


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 7, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 7, 2018)

I feel I want to post for old modelling times but I feel also this is Venus show lol well done girl!

And fuck the haters


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice couch


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 7, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Nice couch


Yes, lovely upholstery! Would love to lay back and relax all over it


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 8, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I feel I want to post for old modelling times but I feel also this is Venus show lol well done girl!
> 
> And fuck the haters


Thank you! But no this isn’t my show! I hoped other girls of riu would post too but as it stands it’s just me lol. Share away I say


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

Old but a fave


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay one more for now lol

Goodnight and thank you Venus for making me feel confident enough to post!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 8, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4147713
> Okay one more for now lol
> 
> Goodnight and thank you Venus for making me feel confident enough to post!


and Thank YOU for posting!


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 8, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4147713
> Okay one more for now lol
> 
> Goodnight and thank you Venus for making me feel confident enough to post!


Haha you’re welcome. Don’t know what u were unsure about lol


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 8, 2018)

Very nice pix Queen. As I was "thoroughly" going over your pix I happened to notice a nice painting of a tropical tree in your backyard. I have a real tree just like that in mine. Lots of them 

I don't have a dinosaur with wheels on its tail tho


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Very nice pix Queen. As I was "thoroughly" going over your pix I happened to notice a nice painting of a tropical tree in your backyard. I have a real tree just like that in mine. Lots of them
> 
> I don't have a dinosaur with wheels on its tail tho


YEAh when we bought the house my fam and I did a cute child like painting on the fence to bring a happy beach feel to the pool lol thanks btw and yeah I love palm trees


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

That "Dino" with wheels is a combination of my fountain for the pool, a wagon cut out f the photos and a statue of some white baby lmfao


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 8, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> That "Dino" with wheels is a combination of my fountain for the pool, a wagon cut out f the photos and a statue of some white baby lmfao


ROFL!
I saw the "baby statue" as the dino "legs" and the white stuff as the tail LOL 

I didn't want to spend too much time trying to read your tats tho. I felt like a voyeur looking at the tasty parts for too long


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> ROFL!
> I saw the "baby statue" as the dino "legs" and the white stuff as the tail LOL
> 
> I didn't want to spend too much time trying to read your tats tho. I felt like a voyeur looking at the tasty parts for too long


The one on my ribs say
"Real Eyes 
Realize 
Real lies"


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 14, 2018)

TGIF FRIDAY!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> TGIF FRIDAY!!View attachment 4150950


Love! That body suit!


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Love! That body suit!


Pervert


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Posting to feel confident;

Before surgery, just from last summer and this summer my happiness and a bit of booty lol


  

And now, so fing painful -.-


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Pervert


Well lol I hope not since I have a very similar one lol I need that body suit now in my collection lmfao


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Well lol I hope not since I have a very similar one lol
> 
> And plus I'm not here to look at tits, I can look at my own lol but I do think I need that body suit now in my collection lmfao


It was a total joke CQ.
Im sorry if you took offense.

You both are pretty as hell.
People should be free to speak their minds.
Part of being human im afraid.

Apologies.

I will leave you alone.

FYI
I got an alert on my profile, because there was a new post to this thread, and i had posted here before.
If i want to perv. I'd prefer to watch a porno.

Just take it easy.

Keep being as confident as you are.

Confidence is sexy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Posting to feel confident;
> 
> Before surgery, just from last summer and this summer my happiness and a bit of booty lol
> 
> ...


Why did you need surgery if you don't mind me asking? That's one of those subjects I'm really interested in

How'd it go, so far?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> It was a total joke CQ.
> Im sorry if you took offense.
> 
> You both are pretty as hell.
> ...


Lmfao not offensive, I promise! 
On a few types of pain meds and I'm still cranky lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why did you need surgery if you don't mind me asking? That's one of those subjects I'm really interested in
> 
> How'd it go, so far?


I've had gallbladder issues for over 8 years with my mother getting gallbladder surgery I was tagged along as it would be easier to just get I think over with. 

I'm really waiting for my shoulder surgery and spine surgery


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lmfao not offensive, I promise!
> On a few types of pain meds and I'm still cranky lol


Im glad you're recovering well.

Get well CQ


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 14, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I've had gallbladder issues for over 8 years with my mother getting gallbladder surgery I was tagged along as it would be easier to just get I think over with.
> 
> I'm really waiting for my shoulder surgery and spine surgery


Is that something that is very hereditary within your family? 

You chose to go through with the surgery that would essentially _remove the risk_ before it ever potentially became an issue? Just to be clear


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 14, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that something that is very hereditary within your family?
> 
> You chose to go through with the surgery that would essentially _remove the risk_ before it ever potentially became an issue? Just to be clear


No I've had gallbladder issues for those many years and my mother just recently got gallstones; I had never had surgery and didn't want to ; and I went to just stop the attacks but now my shoulders are in more pain then they ever were :/


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jun 18, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I've had gallbladder issues for over 8 years with my mother getting gallbladder surgery I was tagged along as it would be easier to just get I think over with.
> 
> I'm really waiting for my shoulder surgery and spine surgery


Hey miss how’s your recovery going?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Hey miss how’s your recovery going?


Ugh more more painful then I thought it would be I really just wanna feel better and have no pain in my belly button area lol thank so for asking Hun!


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 19, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Ugh more more painful then I thought it would be I really just wanna feel better and have no pain in my belly button area lol thank so for asking Hun!


Hope they gave u some good pain meds!


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy Friday: )


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 6, 2018)

I know we're here to appreciate the body but damn my plant in her 25 gal though..


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 6, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Hope they gave u some good pain meds!


Oh, they did lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4160780 I know we're here to appreciate the body but damn my plant in her 25 gal though..


lol..i didn't notice the plant until you mentioned it.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4160780 I know we're here to appreciate the body but damn my plant in her 25 gal though..


She's getting bushy!

What does the calf tat mean to you? When did you get that?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice tanlines


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She's getting bushy!
> 
> What does the calf tat mean to you? When did you get that?


My friend had just joined the navy and she passed that year of being on her first voyage so I got the tat to remind me that we all need something's to keep us grounded and that what she use to say to me


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> My friend had just joined the navy and she passed that year of being on her first voyage so I got the tat to remind me that we all need something's to keep us grounded and that what she use to say to me


That's beautiful, too


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

I have had many surgeries over the years and the shoulder surgery (torn rotator cuff, AC joint clean out and clavicle) was the worst and most painful recovery I ever endured and I have had 2 back surgeries among many others, even with that said it was great to have done and be almost pain free with range of motion again. Unfortunately I think I screwed the same shoulder up recently in a fall where I shattered my elbow, recovering from that surgery now and will have the shoulder looked at again once the elbow is fully recovered.

Good luck with the healing process and thanks for sharing the great pictures!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have had many surgeries over the years and the shoulder surgery (torn rotator cuff, AC joint clean out and clavicle) was the worst and most painful recovery I ever endured and I have had 2 back surgeries among many others, even with that said it was great to have done and be almost pain free with range of motion again. Unfortunately I think I screwed the same shoulder up recently in a fall where I shattered my elbow, recovering from that surgery now and will have the shoulder looked at again once the elbow is fully recovered.
> 
> Good luck with the healing process and thanks for sharing the great pictures!


Thank you, for sharing your experience and letting me know what I'm possibly in for because I really am scar e and to know it's possible to have motion in My arm again is giving me hope


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Thank you, for sharing your experience and letting me know what I'm possibly in for because I really am scar e and to know it's possible to have motion in My arm again is giving me hope


I would do it again if required, just to get full use of that shoulder again was amazing and worth the painful recovery IMO.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


That is cracking me the fuck up lmao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I would do it again if required, just to get full use of that shoulder again was amazing and worth the painful recovery IMO.


1-10 on the pain scale?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> 1-10 on the pain scale?


I have broken or torched pretty much everything on my body at one time or another, as I said I have had 2 back surgeries which would have rated as the worst recovery pain up until I had the shoulder done and I would say rehabbing the shoulder was 1.5 times as painful as the back. To put it into better context I am recovering from a replaced radial head in my left elbow, surgery was about 5 weeks ago and the pain from this recovery rehab is less then 30% of what the back surgery recoveries were.

I am not good with that 1 - 10 pain scale, I have had Doctors tell me there was no way they would have thought I could have so much damage with how I moved and acted after seeing some of my xrays and MRI's. I have been told multiple times from injuries that it was likely I would be permanently disabled, I still do pretty much anything, just less duration and with more discomfort. I guess smoking a lot of pot for 35+ years or so improves your pain tolerances.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have broken or torched pretty much everything on my body at one time or another, as I said I have had 2 back surgeries which would have rated as the worst recovery pain up until I had the shoulder done and I would say rehabbing the shoulder was 1.5 times as painful as the back. To put it into better context I am recovering from a replaced radial head in my left elbow, surgery was about 5 weeks ago and the pain from this recovery rehab is less then 30% of what the back surgery recoveries were.
> 
> I am not good with that 1 - 10 pain scale, I have had Doctors tell me there was no way they would have thought I could have so much damage with how I moved and acted after seeing some of my xrays and MRI's. I have been told multiple times from injuries that it was likely I would be permanently disabled, I still do pretty much anything, just less duration and with more discomfort. I guess smoking a lot of pot for 35+ years or so improves your pain tolerances.


Sorry, you may have already explained this, but I took a sick day. How in the world did you fuck up your shoulders/back so bad to begin with? Youngsters could probably benefit from avoiding what you've done


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Mostly accidents! Started breaking myself at 2 years old, fell off top bunk, broke one of my wrists. Started seriously hurting myself at 19, had a Chinook helicopter blade fall on me when we were trying to swap it out without a hoist, it buckled me over and blew out 2 disks in my back. Was hit broadside while in stop and go traffic by an illegal alien in a stolen car trying to elude the police on the PA turnpike flipped my truck over the median into oncoming traffic, destroyed my shoulder and quite a bit of other damage. Rear ended near Philadelphia by a Septa bus herniated 2 additional disk in my lower back and 2 in my neck with other injuries. Blew out my ACL and MCL in taking a fall while skiing. And many, many more unfortunately but hey I am still standing 

Everyone could benefit by avoiding what I do


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Mostly accidents! Started breaking myself at 2 years old, fell off top bunk, broke one of my wrists. Started seriously hurting myself at 19, had a Chinook helicopter blade fall on me when we were trying to swap it out without a hoist, it buckled me over and blew out 2 disks in my back. Was hit broadside while in stop and go traffic by an illegal alien in a stolen car trying to elude the police on the PA turnpike flipped my truck over the median into oncoming traffic, destroyed my shoulder and quite a bit of other damage. Rear ended near Philadelphia by a Septa bus herniated 2 additional disk in my lower back and 2 in my neck with other injuries. Blew out my ACL and MCL in taking a fall while skiing. And many, many more unfortunately but hey I am still standing
> 
> Everyone could benefit by avoiding what I do


Jesus, man. Well wishes


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Waiting for hubby to get home from work!

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2018)

Lucky bloody hubby...


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Lucky bloody hubby...


Can u tell him for me lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 13, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Can u tell him for me lol


I didn't know he was blind.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I didn't know he was blind.


Lol


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Damn that made me hot


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 19, 2018)

*6wks today until the official start of bikini weather & outdoor growing season!!!
 

HAPPY FRIDAY Y’ALL<3*


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 21, 2018)

Finally a thread with real boobies. I'm very excite


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Finally a thread with real boobies. I'm very excite


I like feet and boobies.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I like feet and boobies.
> 
> View attachment 4170182


Sorry.......I don't want to bother you right now. You seem to be tied up at the moment


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 24, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Sorry.......I don't want to bother you right now. You seem to be tied up at the moment


In spite of the hot chick putting sriracha in her mouth avatar, I'm the lucky guy who got that picture not the lucky girl who sent it


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 24, 2018)

jimmyjux said:


> You forgot the d.
> Never forget the D.
> 
> View attachment 4170259


I like to forget the d. I don't like the d at all


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 24, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> In spite of the hot chick putting sriracha in her mouth avatar, I'm the lucky guy who got that picture not the lucky girl who sent it


Very naughty you are. Tying up a helpless lass like that!


----------



## Jay G (Jul 24, 2018)

#NOFILTER


----------



## raggyb (Jul 24, 2018)

Jay G said:


> #NOFILTER


Bow wow wow yipee yo yippe yay!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2018)

So where's @Venus55 at with the next update?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 24, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I like feet and boobies.
> 
> View attachment 4170182


What do you like about feet?


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you like about feet?


The fact that they are attached to the woman in the pic, mostly! 

@Venus you've got it...


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 25, 2018)

She's got a plum for an ass is what she got


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> The fact that they are attached to the woman in the pic, mostly!
> 
> @Venus you've got it...





Hotwired said:


> She's got a plum for an ass is what she got


Haha, thank you


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 25, 2018)

Finally a rep for sunnyco!


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

You RIU ladies have this being sexy thing down pat!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 25, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You RIU ladies have this being sexy thing down pat!


phft


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> phft


It took me 11 minutes to even be able to type a reply


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

Another pic of my good friend Meg- with her permission of course.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm gonna met Meg on August 10th,at a nice movie theater.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 26, 2018)

Anther for sunnyco ig lol


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I'm gonna met Meg on August 10th,at a nice movie theater.


Then you sir are going to be one very happy moviegoer.

@Cannabis.Queen ... I'd love to see more of that red hair... it doesn't even have to be on my chest. Just down your back would be enough.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Anther for sunnyco ig lol View attachment 4171342


Wow, good morning indeed! How did i miss this thread till just now!? God damn....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Posting to feel confident;
> 
> Before surgery, just from last summer and this summer my happiness and a bit of booty lol
> 
> ...


Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Then you sir are going to be one very happy moviegoer.
> 
> @Cannabis.Queen ... I'd love to see more of that red hair... it doesn't even have to be on my chest. Just down your back would be enough.


Ahahah that's a good one, but yes on a leshit day you'd see my hair down lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 26, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Ouch!!!!!


Yeah it's all healed up now  did take a good 3-4 weeks I'm a slow healer


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 26, 2018)

Not the best photo of my hair but don't want my face in my photo lol

@Srirachi


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)

My niece used to get a similar colour using mercurochrome


----------



## gb123 (Jul 26, 2018)

used to DJ at the house of Lancaster many years ago lol

this post made me think about it. 
Very nice all.....

Cheers big ears doesn't cut it


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 26, 2018)

Getting prepped for a body paint shoot.. 

 

and some of the finished product..


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh and “_cheers to the freaking weekend!”
_


----------



## gb123 (Jul 27, 2018)

A good buddy of mine who passed away 4 years ago was painting up people left and right at some huge DJ? party in Prague...


Some awesome stuff to see for sure!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 27, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh and “_cheers to the freaking weekend!”
> _
> View attachment 4171706


We almost get to see that pretty face Lol!!!!


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 27, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Getting prepped for a body paint shoot..
> 
> View attachment 4171685
> 
> ...


Doesn't that tickle? I'd be giving up information if that was done to me in interrogation!


----------



## gb123 (Jul 27, 2018)

buddy said there were a lot of smiles happening


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 27, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Doesn't that tickle? I'd be giving up information if that was done to me in interrogation!


Lol, I was pretty stoned at the time and relaxed so I was able to bear it


----------



## Bugeye (Jul 29, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol, I was pretty stoned at the time and relaxed so I was able to bear it


PS - very beautiful!


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> PS - very beautiful!


Thank you x


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 2, 2018)

Another from that day

 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 2, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Doesn't that tickle? I'd be giving up information if that was done to me in interrogation!


I'd be dying of boredom! No way I could sit through something like that without going mad! How long did that take @Venus55 ? It looks very detailed


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 2, 2018)

Took around 2.5hrs. Patience has always been one of my virtues (unless it involves children then I struggle lol). But yeah I didn’t mind being in a beautiful location in the Gold Coast hinterlands, gorgeous day with the sun hammering down, listening to music whilst having drinks and the occasional smoke . It was just really nice to be doing it outside for a change.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 2, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Took around 2.5hrs. Patience has always been one of my virtues (unless it involves children then I struggle lol). But yeah I didn’t mind being in a beautiful location in the Gold Coast hinterlands, gorgeous day with the sun hammering down, listening to music whilst having drinks and the occasional smoke . It was just really nice to be doing it outside for a change.


How many times did he make a mistake and have to rub it off and start over?


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 3, 2018)

torontoke said:


> How many times did he make a mistake and have to rub it off and start over?


Lols,, it was a she


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lols,, it was a she


Even
I saw it was a girl muahahah


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 3, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Even
> I saw it was a girl muahahah


Lol. I even went back to look if “she” looked like a “he” haha


----------



## torontoke (Aug 3, 2018)

Not gonna lie I didn’t notice anyone else in the photo lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Another from that day
> 
> View attachment 4175349
> 
> ...


It's looking a little yellow and cloudy down there....


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 3, 2018)

Disclaimer: Please be aware actual colours may vary from monitor to monitor. I cannot guarantee that the color you see accurately portrays the true color of the images shown. 
Thank you for your understanding. 






LOL


----------



## raggyb (Aug 4, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Another from that day
> 
> View attachment 4175349
> 
> ...


were you thinking of the song when you put on that suit? Come on, you know the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 4, 2018)

raggyb said:


> were you thinking of the song when you put on that suit? Come on, you know the one I'm talking about.


I can honestly say I don’t. Lol. Could u refresh my memory?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> PS - very beautiful!


pathetic


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 4, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


The hands always give it away. Still hot tho


----------



## raggyb (Aug 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I can honestly say I don’t. Lol. Could u refresh my memory?


dig the Conga beat. You did it justice, Mama Mia!


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 10, 2018)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 10, 2018)

fkn is now!..woohooo its Friday!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Aug 16, 2018)

Friday Fun is back again! Have a good one!


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4182640


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4182640


I can’t say my abs are up to those specs - but then I like to look like a lady too


----------



## raggyb (Aug 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4182713


there is another thread for show me your guns.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 17, 2018)

raggyb said:


> there is another thread for show me your guns.


Haha is there really?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 17, 2018)

vostok said:


> *The beautiful human anatomy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, tylers cock is huge. His sperms look like actual kids already. Impressive


----------



## raggyb (Aug 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha is there really?


it's ok. this thread is much better.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 23, 2018)

Happy Friday Fkrs!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2018)

Friday just got better!


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Friday just got better!


That’s the aim of the game LOL


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

Because getting a photo of me hulahooping is hard


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 8, 2018)

Also love these jeans!


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 14, 2018)

*and HAPPY HARVEST day for me too*


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4198317
> View attachment 4198404
> 
> *and HAPPY HARVEST day for me too*


Hope your girls turn out nice for you.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Hope your girls turn out nice for you.


Thank you!! I didn’t end up harvesting that day after all lol. It just happened to be 8 wks but I decided they need a bit longer. I did take some colas off one of them tho


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 21, 2018)

*IT’S FRIDAY !!*

*  *


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2018)

I do like Fridays.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *IT’S FRIDAY !!*
> 
> * View attachment 4202585 *


Seriously Venus that's one hot pic.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2018)

Just came across this on another site- Hot.


----------



## giglewigle (Sep 22, 2018)

Omg I’m so jealous y’all are so beautiful


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 22, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Seriously Venus that's one hot pic.


Why shank you Lukey!!


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 11, 2018)

Little pale guy must be English...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

lokie said:


>


he's probably in the best shape on the stage, i've known too many old guys that used to lift, they all get flabby, have bad backs and knees...that chest drops down around a foot and becomes a beer bumper....


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's probably in the best shape on the stage, i've known too many old guys that used to lift, they all get flabby, have bad backs and knees...that chest drops down around a foot and becomes a beer bumper....


Naaw.. he's out there either on a dare or he lost a bet


----------



## New Age United (Oct 11, 2018)

Hes still in better shape than your avg joe


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

tell that guy to get a spray on tan.....please....sheesh


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Naaw.. he's out there either on a dare or he lost a bet


i'm sure he wasn't competing, but what i said was still accurate. check all of those guys in 10 years and see whose in the best shape then. see whose still alive then.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 11, 2018)

I heard he took second place?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2018)

say what?


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 11, 2018)

LOL


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2018)

This is cool. 
I wonder how many times he fell on his ass to get to this shot?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> This is cool.
> I wonder how many times he fell on his ass to get to this shot?


i wonder how close he came to blowing a testicle across the room


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 12, 2018)

On another note, ,
*Happy Friday!!*


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 12, 2018)

Credit; my sister the best photographer lol in my opinion obviously bias lol 

Happy Friday!


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 13, 2018)

Venus. Oh em geeeee. Your sn is very fitting. You definitely must be a model. Holy heckola.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 13, 2018)

And miss cannabisqueen. Can't forget about you. Love the piercings your beyond model. Your like fricking straight up hott ass rock star! I know it's only a preference and no hate to Venus. But you win. Shhhh don't tell no one..lol..I think the braless shot is what sent me over the edge!


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 19, 2018)

The sun is out after 2wks!!! 

Now it’s a HAPPY FRIDAY!!

Enjoy


----------



## macsnax (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks like the moon is out to me honey.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2018)

It's Friday and I'm Happy about that


----------



## KrazyG (Oct 28, 2018)

@Venus55 what happened to happy Friday?
It's been a miserable weekend without it!


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 29, 2018)

Where's my home girl cannabis queen at?!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 30, 2018)

Cannabis is legal and nothing has changed for me woo ! Lol 
Happy Tuesday because it's just that.. a Tuesday lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4224729 Cannabis is legal and nothing has changed for me woo ! Lol
> Happy Tuesday because it's just that.. a Tuesday lol


Shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 30, 2018)

Flash back to the summer because it's cold and I love this suit; and hey there I'm back no worries lol @smokegreenshlt


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Shine on you crazy diamond.


<3 Threatened by shadows at night, and exposed in the light.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4224745
> Flash back to the summer because it's cold and I love this suit; and hey there I'm back no worries lol @smokegreenshlt


What does your back tattoo say?


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 31, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4224745
> Flash back to the summer because it's cold and I love this suit; and hey there I'm back no worries lol @smokegreenshlt


Oh my good god damn!!..and yes no worries now. Cuz you back with the back! I would follow you around like a lost puppy..like for realz lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 31, 2018)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What does your back tattoo say?


Techie ,use to me my nick name lol and you're beautiful in madrain lol all so faded


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 31, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Oh my good god damn!!..and yes no worries now. Cuz you back with the back! I would follow you around like a lost puppy..like for realz lol


Also posted a new photo and nah puppy sound fun and cute though lol


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Oct 31, 2018)

You can call me Fido.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Oct 31, 2018)

Lmfaooo


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Me and Cannabis.Queen have matching belly buttons....minus the piercing.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 1, 2018)

And we’re at the happiest day of the week once again. 
Hope everyone’s having a HAPPY FRIDAY!!

 

Bikini weather


----------



## raggyb (Nov 1, 2018)

Humina Humina


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 2, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And we’re at the happiest day of the week once again.
> Hope everyone’s having a HAPPY FRIDAY!!View attachment 4225735
> 
> View attachment 4225736
> ...


Jelly I miss the sun! Cute bikini!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 2, 2018)

Venus making me miss my summer weather so flash back Friday aha lol feat. Sunnyco


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 2, 2018)

That's a REALLY nice pirate flag.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 2, 2018)

I love love love freckles and cute red heads!


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 2, 2018)

This is not me...........but this is me


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 2, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> This is not me...........but this is me


Lmfaooooo yaaas


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 2, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> That's a REALLY nice pirate flag.


.. What pirate flag?


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 2, 2018)

Sunshine peeking through the valley is always nice scenery too


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 2, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And we’re at the happiest day of the week once again.
> Hope everyone’s having a HAPPY FRIDAY!!View attachment 4225735
> 
> View attachment 4225736
> ...


Nice looking plants!


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 3, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Venus making me miss my summer weather so flash back Friday aha lol feat. Sunnyco
> 
> View attachment 4225866 View attachment 4225867


Time to set sail!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Nice looking plants!


Thank you


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 3, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Nice looking plants!


.. What plants?


----------



## KrazyG (Nov 3, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. What plants?


I think he meant "pants"


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 8, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Isn't that the truth. Men do hold women back. Well that's how I interpreted it anyway..


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 8, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Isn't that the truth. Men do hold women back. Well that's how I interpreted it anyway..


Oh yes they do.. lol


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 8, 2018)

<3<3<3


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Isn't that the truth. Men do hold women back. Well that's how I interpreted it anyway..


I look at it and see lovers playing a game of catch me if you can.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> I look at it and see lovers playing a game of catch me if you can.


Maybe, all in what you see. But to me he looks awfully desperate and she looks awfully determined.


----------



## charface (Nov 8, 2018)

To me it looks like he is doing one handed push ups with his feet off the ground all the while helping her look out the window. 

Plus he could be doing the worm
Very powerful


----------



## charface (Nov 8, 2018)

Nevermind
He is clearly helping that crazy bitch catch birds in her mouth


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Isn't that the truth. Men do hold women back. Well that's how I interpreted it anyway..


I took it as the one that almost got away.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2018)

I see it the same as @smokegreenshlt. Her hands and facial expression and way she’s arching her body tell the story. (to me anyway)..
But then that’s art - Evocative and open to interpretation


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 8, 2018)

It's Brett Kavanaugh after a few beers


----------



## raggyb (Nov 8, 2018)

lokie said:


>


I see two growers in their basement trying to make some art while they're high as shit


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 8, 2018)

lokie said:


>


I think we've all missed the _real_ danger here..


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2018)

On that note *HAPPY FRIDAY!! *


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 8, 2018)

Boy oh boy this thread makes me love Fridays! Lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol don't mind the caption. because I obviously love to drink wine before bed
(Snap chat memory from months ago but I can't let it go to waste)


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lol don't mind the caption. because I obviously love to drink wine before bed
> (Snap chat memory from months ago but I can't let it go to waste)
> View attachment 4230005


Hey how have u been going with your bouts of sleep paralysis? I can’t remember if u said how often it happened. Did u try the smoking right before bed?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Hey how have u been going with your bouts of sleep paralysis? I can’t remember if u said how often it happened. Did u try the smoking right before bed?


I actually have but funny life hates me and my hip is now, well done it's a chronic pelvic tilt that never stays .. in places plus my shoulder so I don't sleep much anymore; not because of my sleep paralysis but now because of pain ahaha but thanks girl; yeah I really have been working on I think and when it happens I stay calm and try not to flip my shit lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> On that note *HAPPY FRIDAY!!View attachment 4229905 *


I love this outfit; to die for!!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I actually have but funny life hates me and my hip is now, well done it's a chronic pelvic tilt that never stays .. in places plus my shoulder so I don't sleep much anymore; not because of my sleep paralysis but now because of pain ahaha but thanks girl; yeah I really have been working on I think and when it happens I stay calm and try not to flip my shit lol


Shit that really sucks ass!. Does the weed help with the pain or do u find u need meds too? 
Yeah that’s the hardest part with the paralysis isn’t it - not flipping out with fear! 
The last time it happened to me now was at least 4-5 yrs ago. I’m hoping I finally outgrew them maybe. I always found it happened when I was so overly exhausted and after monster wknd of partying. I don’t party much anymore unfortunately but no more sleep paralysis so that’s a bonus!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I love this outfit; to die for!!


Thank you! They’re supposed to be swimmers but I wear it as a body suit instead


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 9, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lol don't mind the caption. because I obviously love to drink wine before bed
> (Snap chat memory from months ago but I can't let it go to waste)
> View attachment 4230005


My gosh... #Cannabis.Queen <3 can I be your cannabis jester?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 9, 2018)

Friday’s just got a lot better on RIU


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 9, 2018)

WHERES THE BUSH?LOL


----------



## shawnery (Nov 9, 2018)

Don't react to fast, you might just find yourself thinking thoughts you cant take back, more than meets the eye!


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 9, 2018)

it was my feeble attempt at humor...i meant no disrespect what so ever.


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 9, 2018)

breath taking btw


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2018)

Which bush?


----------



## bionicthumb (Nov 9, 2018)

cannabis bush silly


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 9, 2018)

shawnery said:


> Don't react to fast, you might just find yourself thinking thoughts you cant take back, more than meets the eye!
> 
> View attachment 4230190


Why would I ever want to take them back!?


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Which bush?


Um lol we have the option??


----------



## shawnery (Nov 9, 2018)

Let's just say, she's got a little extra in, as you say, her bush or lack there of.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 9, 2018)

shawnery said:


> Let's just say, she's got a little extra in, as you say, her bush or lack there of.


I just might crossover then. Lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> cannabis bush silly


Hahaha, yes that’s what I thought


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 11, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


Felt sad after watching that ...


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Felt sad after watching that ...


Only watched a little bit before I posted it, but when you said that I watched it all , wow, it was bleak, at best

..should have gone with the Coca-Cola version


----------



## Buddha2525 (Nov 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Only watched a little bit before I posted it, but when you said that I watched it all , wow, it was bleak, at best
> 
> ..should have gone with the Coca-Cola version


This wins the saddest most depressing and at the same time hilarious music video award.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 12, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> This wins the saddest most depressing and at the same time hilarious music video award.


Fuck..... speechless


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Skank on here..daddy issues...


Do elaborate ....?


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Do elaborate ....?


Wow. Masculinity at it's finest. Lol. He voted for Cruz I bet...


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 14, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Wow. Masculinity at it's finest. Lol. He voted for Cruz I bet...


Lol. 

I think it’s funny (but not funny), that when a man wants to show off his physique - well, he’s still just a man. When a woman wants to do the same she’s a skank with daddy issues. 

It really is shit, but it’s just the way it is..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I think it’s funny (but not funny), that when a man wants to show off his physique - well, he’s still just a man. When a woman wants to do the same she’s a skank with daddy issues.
> 
> It really is shit, but it’s just the way it is..


But oh we like them that way !


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I think it’s funny (but not funny), that when a man wants to show off his physique - well, he’s still just a man. When a woman wants to do the same she’s a skank with daddy issues.
> 
> It really is shit, but it’s just the way it is..



That's not the way it is around me or who I associate with. I make damn sure of that. Silence is complicit.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 14, 2018)

Look at that sexy ass..lol


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 15, 2018)

Whoa whoa whoa...it's Friday. Where are the goddesses of RIU #Cannabis.Queen & #Venus55 ??


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 16, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> View attachment 4233395
> 
> Look at that sexy ass..lol


Lol WHAT ASS!!


----------



## Tstat (Nov 16, 2018)

Friday Frontalday.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 16, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol WHAT ASS!!


Lmao I know right..there's a nice full handful down there though I assure you that..lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 17, 2018)

Looks like it’s a happy Saturday instead!!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 18, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Lol don't mind the caption. because I obviously love to drink wine before bed
> (Snap chat memory from months ago but I can't let it go to waste)
> View attachment 4230005


Very sexy


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And we’re at the happiest day of the week once again.
> Hope everyone’s having a HAPPY FRIDAY!!View attachment 4225735
> 
> View attachment 4225736
> ...


I don’t know which is hotter


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 20, 2018)

I find myself visiting this thread multiple times a day. Just saying.


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 22, 2018)

* HAPPY FRIDAY!!*

* *


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> * HAPPY FRIDAY!!*
> 
> *View attachment 4237455 *


"Lets get Physical, physical 
Let me here ya body talk"
- Reminds me of the cover.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah I'm picturing hot pink scrunchy socks too


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)

Is this where you all wanna be when Jesus comes back?


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 24, 2018)

He’s coming back?


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 25, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Is this where you all wanna be when Jesus comes back?



He ain't nobody to me. Now Mary Magdalene, I'll bow to her. She's the true goddess. And yeah she'd probably be here too just chilling, making sure no evil toxic masculinity is in the area.


----------



## too larry (Nov 26, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Is this where you all wanna be when Jesus comes back?


I though Plucky Purcell stole his bones out of that catacomb under the Vatican {in Another Roadside Attraction}, and sent them up in space.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 27, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> * HAPPY FRIDAY!!*
> 
> *View attachment 4237455 *


 After looking thru the entire thread venus55 is the winner of free robot sex, You can redeem your free sex at anytime, oh and Thank You in my best Steve Martin voice from Dirty rotten Scoundrels.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 27, 2018)

That cop looks like R.V.D.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 1, 2018)

Inspired by CQ..

*HAPPY BELATED FRIDAY !!  *


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Inspired by CQ..
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED FRIDAY !! View attachment 4241629 *


Loooooove it girl!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Inspired by CQ..
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED FRIDAY !! View attachment 4241629 *


And that lipstick is to die for!


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 1, 2018)

Dude. Whoa.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah


Venus55 said:


> Inspired by CQ..
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED FRIDAY !! View attachment 4241629 *


i always look forward to Friday


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Inspired by CQ..
> 
> *HAPPY BELATED FRIDAY !! View attachment 4241629 *


Hotter than Lagertha , wow


----------



## shawnery (Dec 3, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hotter than Lagertha , wow


Sorry but no one beats Lagertha!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 3, 2018)

Lagertha’s pretty hot


----------



## shawnery (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you!!!

I've only seen her as a bad ass Viking Shield Maiden.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 4, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hotter than Lagertha , wow





shawnery said:


> Sorry but no one beats Lagertha!





Venus55 said:


> Lagertha’s pretty hot
> 
> View attachment 4243256
> 
> View attachment 4243257


After careful deliberation , I would breed with her.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> After careful deliberation , I would breed with her.


Yes but the question is : would she breed with u??


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 4, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Yes but the question is : would she breed with u??


Absolutely I have great faith that She has impeccable taste.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 4, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Yes but the question is : would she breed with u??


And that is ALWAYS the question!


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 4, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Absolutely I have great faith that She has impeccable taste.


Impeccable or _equivocal _


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Impeccable or _equivocal _


 I don't really care as long as we both got sweaty.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Tstat (Dec 6, 2018)

Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

Patiently waiting for Friday.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Tomorrow is Friday!





NrthrnMichigan said:


> Patiently waiting for Friday.


Venus is an aussie..and its Friday arvo in Aussieland right now


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Venus is an aussie..and its Friday arvo in Aussieland right now


SWEET!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Venus is an aussie..and its Friday arvo in Aussieland right now


Hahaha thanks for throwing me under the bus Lukey!!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 6, 2018)

But but But but BUTT CQ TOO! I like to admire both sides of the equator!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 6, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Hahaha thanks for throwing me under the bus Lukey!!


Haha, knew you would love me for that!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2018)

*HAPPY FRIDAY*


----------



## New Age United (Dec 7, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FRIDAY*
> 
> View attachment 4244914


Oh my fuck venus that's not even fair


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 7, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Oh my fuck venus that's not even fair


LOL!! Too much?


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> LOL!! Too much?


Noooo!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FRIDAY*
> 
> View attachment 4244914


To hell with that like button..I want to hit that Love button again and again and again and again!!!


----------



## shawnery (Dec 7, 2018)

Anyone ever try a reverse image search?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 7, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> To hell with that like button..I want to hit that Love button again and again and again and again!!!


Dude she’s totally gonna bang you now


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 7, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FRIDAY*
> 
> View attachment 4244914


Looking good hope your day goes swell since you made mine a little better


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 13, 2018)

Shit it’s friday and nearly out of pics! I’ll have to see what I can come up with lol!


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Shit it’s friday and nearly out of pics! I’ll have to see what I can come up with lol!


I forget about you living in Tomorrow.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 13, 2018)

*HAPPY FRIDAY RIU*


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 13, 2018)

Bit of a tank tan going on woops!!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Cappuchino (Dec 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Shit it’s friday and nearly out of pics!


Just make a bunch of new ones.


----------



## Tstat (Dec 14, 2018)

So, perfect. Are you a model?


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FRIDAY RIU*
> 
> View attachment 4248707


TGIF


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Bit of a tank tan going on woops!!



I bet i'm not the only one that didn't even notice.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 15, 2018)

Just an observation. I used to love big butts and i just cant lie. Then I fell in love with a very tiny petite woman. I love small butts too.


----------



## OPfarmer (Dec 15, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> And now, so fing painful -.-
> 
> View attachment 4151015


Feel for ya! Your not alone. Just got my gangrene gall bladder removed the end of October, the hole with the drain tube still healing. 3 hour surgery, and nearly a week in ACU. 
Be well


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 17, 2018)

OPfarmer said:


> Feel for ya! Your not alone. Just got my gangrene gall bladder removed the end of October, the hole with the drain tube still healing. 3 hour surgery, and nearly a week in ACU.
> Be well


You as well, God flash backs for sure I'm so sorry


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 18, 2018)

Cappuchino said:


> Just make a bunch of new ones.


Agreed.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 19, 2018)

Found a old pic from wow like 2016 lol but imma post because I e missed fridays and I'm having a shitty month lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Found a old pic from wow like 2016 lol but imma post because I e missed fridays and I'm having a shitty month lol View attachment 4251728


Hope your situation looks up soon. Thanks for putting a smile on my face.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Hope your situation looks up soon. Thanks for putting a smile on my face.


THat was the plan heh


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 20, 2018)

Holy hell. I bow to the Queen!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 20, 2018)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Holy hell. I bow to the Queen!


I got some new tats too !


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Dec 20, 2018)

Evil Kitty!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 21, 2018)

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!
 

*​


----------



## KrazyG (Dec 21, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FRIDAY!!
> View attachment 4252706
> 
> *​


Not as good as the puppies and bunny pic


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 21, 2018)

KrazyG said:


> Not as good as the puppies and bunny pic


Oh hahahaha. Cheeky mf. I like it


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 21, 2018)

@Venus55 @Cannabis.Queen thanks for keeping me here on riu I love growing but I love them pics to keep it up ladies making us feel spoiled!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2018)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I wouldn't fuck that old piece of mutton trying to dress up as lamb with gigz's dick,I don't know what it's on but it some how thinks that leathery skin,saggy yet tiny tits and no ass is somehow attractive and pretending your still 20 when you're closer to 50 is cool. If it wasn't such a pathetic attention whore it'd be funny instead of a vomit inducing cringe fest


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2018)

(This isn’t me)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4253625
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d hit that


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2018)

Ladies? Its Saturday..


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 28, 2018)

WELL then let’s make it a

*HAPPY SATURDAY!!*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 28, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> WELL then let’s make it a
> 
> *HAPPY SATURDAY!!*
> *View attachment 4256325*
> ...


No nipples? What a weird lady..


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> No nipples? What a weird lady..


If there were nipples the picture would last all of a few hours before being pulled due to no nudity. 
(Upstairs for thinking Lukey)


----------



## shawnery (Dec 29, 2018)

There has to be a very decent amount of airbrushing on that photo, no?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> If there were nipples the picture would last all of a few hours before being pulled due to no nudity.
> (Upstairs for thinking Lukey)


That's yanks for ya. Mens nipples are fine but womens are not-weird people.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's yanks for ya. Mens nipples are fine but womens are not-weird people.


How true is that hey. I hadn’t even considered that when I replied to u.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

shawnery said:


> There has to be a very decent amount of airbrushing on that photo, no?


There’s quite a difference between “filter” and “airbrush”, no?


----------



## shawnery (Dec 29, 2018)

I wasn't judging just asking because it appeared filteres as you say.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

shawnery said:


> I wasn't judging just asking because it appeared filteres as you say.


Yes I used a dark filter as I was feeling shy to post the original but there it is


----------



## shawnery (Dec 29, 2018)

Not sure you understand the definition of shy there venus!


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice shapes


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2018)

shawnery said:


> Not sure you understand the definition of shy there venus!


Haha well they’re the first “bare” pics I’ve posted. The rest I’ve posted in this thread I figure are no different to wearing a bikini on the beach minus the pose lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> That's yanks for ya. Mens nipples are fine but womens are not-weird people.



Luke, do you call Canadians "Yanks?" *

Or is that some local term for anyone who lives North of Tasmania? 



* The site owner lives in Canada, and he makes the rules.


----------



## charface (Dec 30, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Luke, do you call Canadians "Yanks?" *
> 
> Or is that some local term for anyone who lives North of Tasmania?
> 
> ...


Yanks are dudes who jerk/yank it to mens nipples. Mostly canadians


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 30, 2018)

make it easy and call everyone North of the Mason/Dixon line Blue Bellies . FIFY .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 30, 2018)

Venus You wouldn't sue Me for copyright infringement if I had Your arse airbrushed on my Harley would You?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Luke, do you call Canadians "Yanks?" *
> 
> Or is that some local term for anyone who lives North of Tasmania?
> 
> ...


Most of the censorship rules come from good old America. 
Since you are Canadian then perhaps you agree that a nipple is a nipple and should not be censored purely on sex and adjust the sites rules to reflect that?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Most of the censorship rules come from good old America.
> Since you are Canadian then perhaps you agree that a nipple is a nipple and should not be censored purely on sex and adjust the sites rules to reflect that?


u talking shit about america bro?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Venus You wouldn't sue Me for copyright infringement if I had Your arse airbrushed on my Harley would You?


dude she is totally gonna bang you now


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Venus You wouldn't sue Me for copyright infringement if I had Your arse airbrushed on my Harley would You?





UncleBuck said:


> dude she is totally gonna bang you now


Haha go for it let me know if there’s anything else u need from me LOL. .


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 30, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Most of the censorship rules come from good old America.
> Since you are Canadian then perhaps you agree that a nipple is a nipple and should not be censored purely on sex and adjust the sites rules to reflect that?



So I'm Canadian, eh?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2018)

rollitup said:


> So I'm Canadian, eh?


I thought you were the site owner. Hence Canadian..I give in.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Dec 31, 2018)

Getting ready to have a bath! New Year's Eve is here!


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 31, 2018)

Hi Kitty


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 1, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4257521
> 
> View attachment 4257522
> 
> Getting ready to have a bath! New Year's Eve is here!


Love it ! Although I’d love seeing the whole backside


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2019)

Smells like arseholes in here again.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 2, 2019)

LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Smells like arseholes in here again.


Are you referring to the forum administrator above lol


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 3, 2019)

* HAPPY FRIDAY PEEPS!!*

* *

**

**


----------



## Da2ra (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Tstat (Jan 11, 2019)

...


----------



## KrazyG (Jan 11, 2019)

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 11, 2019)

objectively healthy skin


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 11, 2019)

KrazyG said:


> Good things come to those who wait!


...has always been my motto too


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 12, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4263787
> Backside:3


Wowzer!!! Thanks for the generosity burning that in my brain for sure have a wicked sexy day !!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 12, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Wowzer!!! Thanks for the generosity burning that in my brain for sure have a wicked sexy day !!


I was feeling good today! I was upset the site was down and I couldn't post them lol!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 12, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I was feeling good today! I was upset the site was down and I couldn't post them lol!


Yeah me to hahaha but you definently made the wait worth it


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)

Jesus, leave a window open. Smells like arseholes in here again.
Lol, I had to go fetch my wife from work, on the way back a blonde girl was getting dressed in a window in one of the new complexes with her arsehole in the window, not thinking the people in traffic could see her.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2019)

Happy Friday ?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2019)

*HAPPY FREAKING FRIDAY!!*
*  *


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 18, 2019)

Cheat. Those are old pics!.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 18, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY FREAKING FRIDAY!!*
> *View attachment 4266981 View attachment 4266983 *


Can I eat a cherry outta your belly button, trust me there's far naughtier things I wish I could do to you.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Cheat. Those are old pics!.


Haha why u always blowing my cover Luke damn!! Lol. And they’re only a couple months technically not old


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 18, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4267084 Happy Friday! It's cold and I needed a bath lol


Love it! @Venus55 good job sneaking that in hahahha


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 29, 2019)

Happy Tuesday?


----------



## GentleCaveman (Jan 29, 2019)

First of all I can see its a meat fest here so no homo. This picture is from last summer. I found this necklace myself and according to my geolog pop its around 1000 yers old and actually its from antic rome. Its very cool hand made looking rusty bronze cross. I tought it was beautiful so wanted to throw in here.


I recently found out that I lst'd one of my plants branches with it when I was really high.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 29, 2019)

GentleCaveman said:


> First of all I can see its a meat fest here so no homo. This picture is from last summer. I found this necklace myself and according to my geolog pop its around 1000 yers old and actually its from antic rome. Its very cool hand made looking rusty bronze cross. I tought it was beautiful so wanted to throw in here.
> View attachment 4272815
> 
> I recently found out that I lst'd one of my plants branches with it when I was really high.
> View attachment 4272817


Your pop is on drugs. Beer is good for chest hair. Plants look good.


----------



## GentleCaveman (Jan 29, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your pop is on drugs. Beer is good for chest hair. Plants look good.


Pop knows a thing or two. I'm middle-eastern and bulgarian half and half so lil chest hair doesn't bug me at all. If you ment that I don't have chest hair then it's better, I'm carrying one less thing that I don't need.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 29, 2019)

GentleCaveman said:


> First of all I can see its a meat fest here so no homo. This picture is from last summer. I found this necklace myself and according to my geolog pop its around 1000 yers old and actually its from antic rome. Its very cool hand made looking rusty bronze cross. I tought it was beautiful so wanted to throw in here.
> View attachment 4272815
> 
> I recently found out that I lst'd one of my plants branches with it when I was really high.
> View attachment 4272817


Nice


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 29, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your pop is on drugs. Beer is good for chest hair. Plants look good.


Who needs chest hair? Bare is good. Hair is fine but bare is better. My mans chest is hairy at and like I said I don’t mind but when I lay on it it tickles my nose lol. And gotta say it does hide what’s underneath. Just my 2c


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 29, 2019)

GentleCaveman said:


> First of all I can see its a meat fest here so no homo. This picture is from last summer. I found this necklace myself and according to my geolog pop its around 1000 yers old and actually its from antic rome. Its very cool hand made looking rusty bronze cross. I tought it was beautiful so wanted to throw in here.
> View attachment 4272815
> 
> I recently found out that I lst'd one of my plants branches with it when I was really high.
> View attachment 4272817


Oh I'll appreciate some male body ;3


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 29, 2019)

@C-theGrower


----------



## Positivity (Jan 29, 2019)

dude..more power to you

go out in flames..a big fukn ball of fire is the only way

don't stress though...talk to a real friend not a fake online friend


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 29, 2019)

I don’t have real life friends lmfao


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2019)

giglewigle said:


> Here ya go then View attachment 4273229


Yaaaaaas wow fuck yeahhhh!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2019)

Positivity said:


> dude..more power to you
> 
> go out in flames..a big fukn ball of fire is the only way
> 
> don't stress though...talk to a real friend not a fake online friend


Friends online can be very real. A lot of my closest friends are from growing sites or instagram because we have so much in common


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2019)

It's hump day post


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 30, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4273461 It's hump day post


HAHA!!

Nice butt babe!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 30, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4273461 It's hump day post


My fav


----------



## Positivity (Jan 30, 2019)

what a day


Cannabis.Queen said:


> Friends online can be very real. A lot of my closest friends are from growing sites or instagram because we have so much in common


You're right. i made a lot of new friends yesterday I can't wait to meet. Nice ass btw


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 30, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> HAHA!!
> 
> Nice butt babe!


Thank you hehe short but my bum is munch asset ha ha ha


----------



## D. Rae (Feb 2, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4036543


Hot AF!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4273461 It's hump day post


That's a nice booty. That is all. Dismissed


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 2, 2019)

im on my third glass of Chardy. Been a good arvo.
You should get tipsy more often..hehe


----------



## Tstat (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> munch asset


Yep. Munch.


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 3, 2019)

This thread started to look like my emergency fap folder, I like it.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 3, 2019)

I believey photo was removed (tipsy post) and I did not remove it.. hmm


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 3, 2019)

I guess someone wasn't digging the new panties.


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 3, 2019)

Prudes LOL


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 3, 2019)

Last night I saw a beautiful shorty in my dream. Have you been creeping lately?


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 3, 2019)

She was a blondie though. I guess not.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 3, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I believey photo was removed (tipsy post) and I did not remove it.. hmm


Shame shame ruins it for the rest of us


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

Should I post it again? 
I believe I've posted more revealing things lol


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Should I post it again?
> I believe I've posted more revealing things lol


nah, we good. save your anarchy for next bottle of wine.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Should I post it again?
> I believe I've posted more revealing things lol


Can always do more we don’t mind


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Should I post it again?
> I believe I've posted more revealing things lol


Pardon me?

Posting it a third time will garner more unwanted attention than a picture of your mons pubis.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> Posting it a third time will garner more unwanted attention than a picture of your mons pubis.


I posted it once lol 1..3 ..

Hmm oh wait there's a 2 there and I didn't post it a second time  

Also it was nothing that haven't been posted here before but ahh okay. 

So now I'm confused on what too post as it was .. the same shit if posted before. 

If there's rules lay em down now or forever hold your anatomy peace. .


Like if we really wanna go through this thread a penis was just posted and that's still up. But we'll just say it was because you hate red baithig suites .. .


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4263781 Site was down for me Friday! So here's a happy Friday and a happy Saturday!!
> View attachment 4263782


Like these are okay but Munich post last night not? These are same fucking pic on different panties on what the hell lol @Venus55 do you get this? (Just trying to understand what's happening lol)


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Pardon me?
> 
> Posting it a third time will garner more unwanted attention than a picture of your mons pubis.


Not tryinto be rude but have you looked through this thread? And see the skin showing? My post last light was actually more covered than my one last week. So forgive me if I'm the tiniest bit confused on why it wouldn't get removed lol


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 4, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4273461 It's hump day post


You certainly got this cannawolf's attention.


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 4, 2019)

I think we can let the ropes loose a little bit in already +21 forum, no? There is no kids thats gonna get "affected" by nudity, and probably no one reporting the picture. If everyone is okay with it whats the reason to remove?


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 4, 2019)

She brings the boss and shit, look at the shorty lol


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2019)

We don’t allow nudity on the website we never have
It’s a bannable offense

This maybe a 21 plus forum but our rules are our rules and you agreed to them when you signed up

We’re asking you to stop posting nudity Or we will remove you

We’d rather you just comply though and hang out and enjoy Riu

We obviously are going to miss posts half a million users and 3 staff memebers but that doesn’t mean if we do miss something that that post is allowed 

If you wanna sit here and get into a pissing match with the staff you’re not going to have a good time


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 4, 2019)

sunni said:


> We don’t allow nudity on the website we never have
> It’s a bannable offense
> 
> This maybe a 21 plus forum but our rules are our rules and you agreed to them when you signed up
> ...


In other words ... nobody wants to see me at 70 plus posting necked pics ...so


----------



## promedz (Feb 4, 2019)

Ladies bodies are a lot better than a post about someone’s dick size that was okay for most these ppl why is the lady scary? Beauty shouldn’t be stopped but hey there are other forums just post me the link and we can continue this thread there lol!


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 4, 2019)

Sorry shorty, you will have to describe how you look from now on. No photos, we go imaginary.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 4, 2019)

I won't get banned if I post a pic of myself in a Borat swimsuit after a few months of neglecting manscaping would I? Just checking.


----------



## Venus55 (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol @Cannabis.Queen what did u do!! Haha I think u must’ve been close on the kitty shot lmao!! Oooh ur a bad bitch LOL #keepin it classy


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

Last post wasn't nudity but fuck what ever. Y'all have issues :3

I am looking at what I posted and I see no nudity. No vagina no nip slip. And a PENIS was posted (I liked it but hey)

Protest picture lmfao how I sit when I need to just, calm down because wtf.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 4, 2019)

sunni said:


> We don’t allow nudity on the website we never have
> It’s a bannable offense
> 
> This maybe a 21 plus forum but our rules are our rules and you agreed to them when you signed up
> ...


Hope I don't get banned arguing this but, take a look at this thread.

I posted nothing that showed nude. I am looking at the picture I posted and I can't see the difference between that and another one that was posted a week ago.

Look I will Ben more careful to make sure my panty line is no lover than my hips. But honestly you can see why not just me but Everyone here is confused and a little annoyed.

I man here to grow and show my passion and I come here to let out some steen, but I may stick to just the growing subs. We'll see I like to help the newbies out so meh.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 5, 2019)

Gotta love over the top censorship. Even my post was removed, unreal...


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 5, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Lol @Cannabis.Queen what did u do!! Haha I think u must’ve been close on the kitty shot lmao!! Oooh ur a bad bitch LOL #keepin it classy View attachment 4276807


Well that's a good way to get me up at 7:30 in the morning. Or anytime really.


Got me howlin' like..


----------



## promedz (Feb 11, 2019)

This thread is at a complete stop now... admins suck..


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 11, 2019)

promedz said:


> This thread is at a complete stop now... admins suck..


 we don't want to be randomly selected to be banned lol 

Sorry about that. :/ 

Maybe Venus will post she's prettier any how lol


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 12, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> we don't want to be randomly selected to be banned lol
> 
> Sorry about that. :/
> 
> Maybe Venus will post she's prettier any how lol


Awwww come on @Cannabis.Queen We enjoy both your pics but personally your my fav no offense @Venus55 i like seeing you to


----------



## promedz (Feb 12, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Awwww come on @Cannabis.Queen We enjoy both your pics but personally your my fav no offense @Venus55 i like seeing you to


Same here


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 12, 2019)

promedz said:


> This thread is at a complete stop now... admins suck..


heavens to betsy, whatever will you do to find something to fap to now?


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 12, 2019)

Is it ok to post semi naked photos here of yourself ? 
Albeit I'm in a wheelchair for another 2 months but I've got what it takes to brighten up other peoples day with photo or 2


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 12, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> Is it ok to post semi naked photos here of yourself ?
> Albeit I'm in a wheelchair for another 2 months but I've got what it takes to brighten up other peoples day with photo or 2


Better be cause I am going to go all asscheek if I can get a hell us ya from Venus 55 and Cannibas Queen I'll even lupha


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 12, 2019)

Are they sexy


----------



## promedz (Feb 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Better be cause I am going to go all asscheek if I can get a hell us ya from Venus 55 and Cannibas Queen I'll even lupha


Lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> Is it ok to post semi naked photos here of yourself ?
> Albeit I'm in a wheelchair for another 2 months but I've got what it takes to brighten up other peoples day with photo or 2


 Go for it! Bonus points for erotic wheelchair images!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 13, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> Are they sexy


Hell fuck Yea


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm not sure anyone here wants to see a penis in a wheelchair


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I'm not sure anyone here wants to see a penis in a wheelchair



Be certain.


----------



## promedz (Feb 14, 2019)

rollitup said:


> Be certain.


See we knew penises was okay on this site.. it’s the panties and bras that get touchy... smh in disappointment... lolol 




Visible deformity said:


> I'm not sure anyone here wants to see a penis in a wheelchair


----------



## Major Blazer (Feb 15, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Oh I'll appreciate some male body ;3


Leaving it a thumb for the sensitive types but I'll play, fuck it


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 15, 2019)

Major Blazer said:


> Leaving it a thumb for the sensitive types but I'll play, fuck it
> 
> View attachment 4282938


Yaaas


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Feb 15, 2019)

Because I'm mostly covered by mt Valentine's Day socks, hope you all had a great vday!! 

Nothing is showing .. be nice


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

And the winner is,


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 16, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4283464Because I'm mostly covered by mt Valentine's Day socks, hope you all had a great vday!!
> 
> Nothing is showing .. be nice


that's a damn sexy shot.


----------



## promedz (Feb 16, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4283464Because I'm mostly covered by mt Valentine's Day socks, hope you all had a great vday!!
> 
> Nothing is showing .. be nice


Very nice


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 16, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4283464Because I'm mostly covered by mt Valentine's Day socks, hope you all had a great vday!!
> 
> Nothing is showing .. be nice


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 17, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4283464Because I'm mostly covered by mt Valentine's Day socks, hope you all had a great vday!!
> 
> Nothing is showing .. be nice


Yes she’s back!


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Feb 24, 2019)

One more


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 3, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> View attachment 4289945


Hope your hitting that


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Mar 6, 2019)

Happy hump day! 

Let us just get over this hump with a smile


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 6, 2019)

I would show you my thong , but where do I put the sack?
I don't want banned
HUMP DAY


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I would show you my thong , but where do I put the sack?
> I don't want banned
> HUMP DAY


no


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 6, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4295389
> 
> Happy hump day!
> 
> Let us just get over this hump with a smile


. Yeah I’d hit that


----------



## promedz (Mar 6, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4295389
> 
> Happy hump day!
> 
> Let us just get over this hump with a smile


and the winner is.... damn girl yum yum yumm yumm


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Mar 6, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I would show you my thong , but where do I put the sack?
> I don't want banned
> HUMP DAY


They have man thongs


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 8, 2019)

WTFF!!


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 8, 2019)

Well, I learned something new today..


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't think that I'm alone in saying that this is way too much information. 

The title of this thread is "beautiful human anatomy," and shit like this will end it.

We don't want to hear about it!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 11, 2019)

rollitup said:


> I don't think that I'm alone in saying that this is way too much information.
> 
> The title of this thread is "beautiful human anatomy," and shit like this will end it.
> 
> We don't want to hear about it!


You sir just made me feel very unbeautiful! I'ma go cry now


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 11, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> You sir just made me feel very unbeautiful! I'ma go cry now


Lol I have to agree with rolli tho it’s not a very pleasant thought/mental image. Makes me cringe and I don’t even have a penis lol. And tbh I can’t see it really being that special in way of “extra stimulation”.[**]

edit**


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 11, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Lol I have to agree with rolli tho it’s not a very pleasant thought/mental image. Makes me cringe and I don’t even have a penis lol. And tbh I can’t see it really being that special in way of “extra stimulation”.[**]
> 
> edit**


----------



## charface (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks like speed bumps and a hindrance.


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 11, 2019)

FFS that looks all kinds of wrong!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 11, 2019)

charface said:


> Looks like speed bumps and a hindrance.


Lmao speed bump! That's good

Once u get it in there speed don't matter itll move with you not stay locked in one place.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 11, 2019)

Last post.
Mines made from a bob Barker roll on deodorant ball shaved down to a dome like shape and looks exactly like the one on the guys arm in the pic I posted.
If you've ever been locked up you know about Bob barker n I'm not talking about the price is right


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 11, 2019)

Kids these days....


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 11, 2019)

Are you tryin say Bubba did some surgery on you in the chain gang??

He must have truly loved you and cried his eyes out watchin you roll it up and walk out the gates.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 11, 2019)

Wow, I used to love this thread...


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Wow, I used to love this thread...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 11, 2019)

What if you posted a pic of your ass..............but had a nice fat freshly trimmed bud covering the crack? Doubly delicious


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 11, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Last post.
> Mines made from a bob Barker roll on deodorant ball shaved down to a dome like shape and looks exactly like the one on the guys arm in the pic I posted.
> If you've ever been locked up you know about Bob barker n I'm not talking about the price is right


Oh hahaha I must be stoned!!! I took a quick look before (super quick) and thought it was a penis (ie yours) u’d posted! LOL


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 12, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Are you tryin say Bubba did some surgery on you in the chain gang??
> 
> He must have truly loved you and cried his eyes out watchin you roll it up and walk out the gates.


It cost me two sandwichs


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 12, 2019)

Why do I get the feeling the real thing is more like a marble on a mini-tootsie roll ?


----------



## promedz (Mar 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why do I get the feeling the real thing is more like a marble on a mini-tootsie roll ?


Or a tic tac on a Vienna sausage


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> What if you posted a pic of your ass..............but had a nice fat freshly trimmed bud covering the crack? Doubly delicious




It's important to wear the right boots when covering your ass.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 12, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why do I get the feeling the real thing is more like a marble on a mini-tootsie roll ?


Hahaha good one but in actuality im more than likely packing more than u are down there.

"We can rebuild him make him stronger"-The million dollar penis

*Cough 2 sanwhich penis cough* fml


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 12, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Hahaha good one but in actuality im more than likely packing more than u are down there.
> 
> "We can rebuild him make him stronger"-The million dollar penis
> 
> *Cough 2 sanwhich penis cough* fml


Based on ? Your own opinion LOL


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Axion42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Soooooo its Friday @Venus55 @Cannabis.Queen


----------



## gearshift (Mar 15, 2019)

Dam it! I thought this was a church page. I should have had a clue after reading the first 31 pages.
Thanks for the porn.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2019)

gearshift said:


> Dam it! I thought this was a church page. I should have had a clue after reading the first 31 pages.
> Thanks for the porn.


Confess all of your sins to the nun please.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 14, 2019)

Morning all... Hope everyone has a good start to the week: )


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow @@

Hope your week goes well too!


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you sir


----------



## Tstat (Apr 15, 2019)

Ahhh... thanks!!!


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 15, 2019)

You’re welcome


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 15, 2019)

HAPPY MONDAY !


----------



## gearshift (Apr 15, 2019)

Missed you, Venus55!!!


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Morning all... Hope everyone has a good start to the week: )View attachment 4317835


It's good to see you.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)

*Guy Loses 92 Pounds in 5 Months on Keto Diet*
*How Jeremiah Peterson transformed his body in just 5 months.*

Jeremiah Peterson was 40 years old and 100 pounds overweight when he realized he needed to make a change.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/weightloss/guy-loses-92-pounds-in-5-months-on-keto-diet/ar-AAyfVKD


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Guy Loses 92 Pounds in 5 Months on Keto Diet*
> *How Jeremiah Peterson transformed his body in just 5 months.*


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

place smells like arse again


----------



## the rock (Apr 17, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> Is it ok to post semi naked photos here of yourself ?
> Albeit I'm in a wheelchair for another 2 months but I've got what it takes to brighten up other peoples day with photo or 2


dont sing it BRING IT


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> place smells like arse again


Does this help?


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## raggyb (Apr 18, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Saw these in Notre Dame too.


----------



## Venus55 (May 4, 2019)

*HAPPY WORLD NAKED GARDENING DAY 2019!!
 
*
*(Especially for u @ANC )*


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

hey, its not every day girls send an old guy like me, pictures!
I'll let the arse slip this once.


----------



## Venus55 (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> hey, its not every day girls send an old guy like me, pictures!
> I'll let the arse slip this once.


I never did like the smell of roses: )


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

I can't smell roses, I'm like colourblind, but in smells....


----------



## Tstat (May 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY WORLD NAKED GARDENING DAY 2019!!
> View attachment 4327706
> *
> *(Especially for u @ANC )*


Damn.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

That thong looks too small ...maybe take it off?


----------



## Venus55 (May 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> That thong looks too small ...maybe take it off?


I did lol


----------



## Tstat (May 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY WORLD NAKED GARDENING DAY 2019!!
> View attachment 4327706
> *
> *(Especially for u @ANC )*


Literally my two favorite things!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2019)

Tstat said:


> Literally my two favorite things!!


Venus and me?


----------



## Axion42 (May 4, 2019)

Gorgeous woman.


----------



## Venus55 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Axion42 (May 4, 2019)

You're being very generous this weekend, I can't wait for sunday!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 4, 2019)

Nice buns hun


----------



## Venus55 (May 5, 2019)

I’m child free for the whole long wknd, time to play dress ups


----------



## Axion42 (May 5, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I’m child free for the whole long wknd, time to play dress ups


@@


----------



## Da2ra (May 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> *Guy Loses 92 Pounds in 5 Months on Keto Diet*
> *How Jeremiah Peterson transformed his body in just 5 months.*
> 
> Jeremiah Peterson was 40 years old and 100 pounds overweight when he realized he needed to make a change.
> ...


Really msn? You think it's the miracle keto diet and not the thousands of dollars of test he's pumping in his ass. Ok then..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> *HAPPY WORLD NAKED GARDENING DAY 2019!!
> View attachment 4327706
> *
> *(Especially for u @ANC )*


Gorgeous !! you can come to my garden anytime


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

A real shame this thread has gone dark. It really perked up my weekends.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 10, 2019)

yeah, it's time for the kids to go out of town again. Come on Venus55, send them to camp or something.


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 10, 2019)

Time to perk some weekdays up then


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 12, 2019)

Who doesn’t love a bit of latex


----------



## medviper (Jun 12, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4349082
> Who doesn’t love a bit of latex


i think i ought to apologize to you for my breach of manner for erroneously referring to you as a spinster & a sunday school marm... 
also, latex on you is very beguiling...


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 12, 2019)

medviper said:


> i think i ought to apologize to you for my breach of manner for erroneously referring to you as a spinster & a sunday school marm...
> also, latex on you is very beguiling...


I remember.. Thank you for your apology although not warranted. I’m aware of the plays in politics and don’t take anything too personally. Thank you all the same and also for your beguiling compliment


----------



## medviper (Jun 13, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I remember.. Thank you for your apology although not warranted. I’m aware of the plays in politics and don’t take anything too personally. Thank you all the same and also for your beguiling compliment


thank you for being understanding, and believe when is say that my conscience is now cleared & relieved. 
it had nothing to do with your extreme physical beauty in the least...although it did help me come to my senses a bit...


----------



## Tstat (Jun 13, 2019)

Nothing left to do but


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 13, 2019)

Phew.


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thanks.


How are you doing? I could be way off the mark but u seem down..?


----------



## Venus55 (Jun 14, 2019)

raggyb said:


> Phew.


???


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> How are you doing? I could be way off the mark but u seem down..?


I'm as good as can be expected. I work all day at home on hurricane recovery, then head in to work for some rest and relaxation. But last night I actually had some real work to do after my customers left. If the time stamp is right, I would have been in a hurry to get started on my safety meeting so I could get started. . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

Heard this tune on the radio. Thought it would go good here.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 14, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> ???


heart beating. latex. wiped out. speechless. pant pant pant...


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jun 16, 2019)

I took a long break from rollitup, I'm back now  and new bikini pics coming ahah happy Father's Day!


----------



## promedz (Jun 17, 2019)

my fav ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 19, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4351005 I took a long break from rollitup, I'm back now  and new bikini pics coming ahah happy Father's Day!


Yesss!!!! Thanks for making my day gorgeous! Glad your back!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2019)

i'm totally gonna masturbate to the women posting pictures in this thread


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 22, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm totally gonna masturbate to the women posting pictures in this thread


me too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 3, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4349082
> Who doesn’t love a bit of latex


Hello oooo !


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## charface (Jul 3, 2019)

Turns out I'm a squirter...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


>


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rita was so hot. Way before my time tho


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Rita was so hot. Way before my time tho


Wasn’t she just!


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm totally gonna masturbate to the women posting pictures in this thread


It’s easy to be cynical when it comes to politics ..... but is this how you are in all facets of your life..? Do you laugh a lot in real life or not? I’m not being sarcastic at all these are genuine questions.
And yet in asking them I’m not truly expecting genuine responses.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> It’s easy to be cynical when it comes to politics ..... but is this how you are in all facets of your life..? Do you laugh a lot in real life or not? I’m not being sarcastic at all these are genuine questions.
> And yet in asking them I’m not truly expecting genuine responses.


I'm cynical to the max and laugh at everything, jokes are everywhere. I still doubt ur a female but down to see what gets posted here. See cynical... and funny..


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm cynical to the max and laugh at everything, jokes are everywhere. I still doubt ur a female but down to see what gets posted here. See cynical... and funny..


Haha, well played Sir


----------



## New Age United (Jul 12, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm cynical to the max and laugh at everything, jokes are everywhere. I still doubt ur a female but down to see what gets posted here. See cynical... and funny..


I don't doubt that shes a woman, an Australian Goddess that's a little harder to believe, but hey there are like 30,000 members so not completely unbelievable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2019)

great. now i have to go masturbate to these pictures again


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> great. now i have to go masturbate to these pictures again


Lmao!!!!! Love it


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 13, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I am all womanView attachment 4364197


An artful one at that !


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jul 14, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I am all womanView attachment 4364197


it's a freakin jungle down there. You need a machete to hack your way to the honey pot


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2019)

PhatNuggz said:


> it's a freakin jungle down there. You need a machete to hack your way to the honey pot



Popular with the women in school were you?


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 14, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> great. now i have to go masturbate to these pictures again


me too


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Jul 21, 2019)

Omfg! I really should have posted this in cannabineers beautiful thread. I am so stoned watching this absolutely mesmerised. I tried my best to appreciate both of them, lol, but the brunette is just WOW! 
So super classy all the way but Omg SO insanely sexy!!! I’m going to watch it again


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> . . . . . . . .So super classy all the way but Omg . . . . . . . . . .


But but but. . . . I thought Super Classy was in Colorado on the CDT with Night Crawler. This is a few weeks old, but gives you a good idea of how Super Classy rocks.

There is an epic rant starting at 1620. Not quite as good as NC's Wood's Hole Hostel rant, but still good.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> But but but. . . . I thought Super Classy was in Colorado on the CDT with Night Crawler. This is a few weeks old, but gives you a good idea of how Super Classy rocks.
> 
> There is an epic rant starting at 1620. Not quite as good as NC's Wood's Hole Hostel rant, but still good.


???


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> ???


Just a chance to compare your super classy pole dancers with Super Classy the thru hiker. {she does complain a lot for a hiker, but I feel obligated to watch her as she is my buddy Night Crawler's old lady}


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 23, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Omfg! I really should have posted this in cannabineers beautiful thread. I am so stoned watching this absolutely mesmerised. I tried my best to appreciate both of them, lol, but the brunette is just WOW!
> So super classy all the way but Omg SO insanely sexy!!! I’m going to watch it again


Both very athletic and in great shape. What gets me is they do that in 6 inch spikes. Amazing. I am quite aroused now and no one is home


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 24, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Both very athletic and in great shape. What gets me is they do that in 6 inch spikes. Amazing. I am quite aroused now and no one is home


The platform creates an illusion. They’re actually very comfortable and stable to walk/dance in


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 5, 2019)

When’s the pics a coming? @Cannabis.Queen and @Venus55


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been away but still growing always and I am confused are we allowed to post now lol @Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 27, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I've been away but still growing always and I am confused are we allowed to post now lol @Dear ol" Thankful Grower! View attachment 4385919


I’d say so


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sure we are!! 
_*HAPPY FRIDAY*_


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 31, 2019)

thread needs more pics of hot men. Most of it is pix of the competition.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2019)

Here’s a pic of myself Holding 40-50 pounds will work up a sweat.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 31, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Sure we are!!
> _*HAPPY FRIDAY*_
> 
> View attachment 4387066


smoke show


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 17, 2019)

“Well behaved women seldom make History.”

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Good to see you posting on this thread again. Thanks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 17, 2019)

Happy Friday right back at ya


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 18, 2019)

You’re welcome lol. . and thank you


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Oct 18, 2019)

Lordy mercy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2019)

Looking for a Friday preview or fix ?


Venus55 said:


> You’re welcome lol. . and thank you


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 8, 2019)

Remember me! 
I missed you guys and girl!


----------



## Khyber420 (Nov 8, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Remember me!
> I missed you guys and girl!


I'll take two tickets to the bun and gun show plz.


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 8, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Remember me!
> I missed you guys and girl!


I remember you, looking good girl.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Remember me!
> I missed you guys and girl!


Hmmm. Nope sorry. I don't remember. Maybe 1 or 2 more pics to help me remember. 

SH420


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 9, 2019)

damn


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hmmm. Nope sorry. I don't remember. Maybe 1 or 2 more pics to help me remember.
> 
> SH420


Haha I agree! Nice butt CQ


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 9, 2019)

Someone has been tanning


----------



## dangledo (Nov 9, 2019)

Id suck a fart outta that ass and hold it in like a bong rip


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2019)

..Are you a tits or arse man @UncleBuck.?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 9, 2019)

You guys flatter me  
I'll be posting again soon 
Venus you're butt is very nice


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 10, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> You guys flatter me
> I'll be posting again soon
> Venus you're butt is very nice


I have to agree. Both of you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 14, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4418746
> 
> ..Are you a tits or arse man @UncleBuck.?


More of a go real slow/cup the balls/make lots of eye contact kinda guy


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 15, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> More of a go real slow/cup the balls/make lots of eye contact kinda guy


I got hard and wet at the same time reading that


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Looking for a Friday preview or fix ?


 Happy Hump Day


----------



## Tstat (Nov 20, 2019)

So glad this is a thing again!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 20, 2019)

How's everyone's day
Good Morning !


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 20, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4224745
> Flash back to the summer because it's cold and I love this suit; and hey there I'm back no worries lol @smokegreenshlt


You take the win in my book, love that ass!


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 20, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> View attachment 4272811
> Happy Tuesday?


Will you be my wife?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 20, 2019)

Noooooo nut November getting reaaal tough


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> You take the win in my book, love that ass!


A better response would have been: “I much prefer your ass!” Or “Love that ass!”

We post for fun not for competition.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 20, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Noooooo nut November getting reaaal tough


Hahah


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> How's everyone's day
> Good Morning !
> 
> View attachment 4423835





Venus55 said:


> A better response would have been: “I much prefer your ass!” Or “Love that ass!”
> 
> We post for fun not for competition.


How about fantastic asses?


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Who needs viagra when I can come here and get morning wood for free


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 20, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Happy Hump Day
> 
> View attachment 4423788


Holy Flip...I need a cold shower!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 20, 2019)

Because y'all are so nice


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> Who needs viagra when I can come here and get morning wood for free


Pornhub..?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Pornhub..?


Nah it's the mystery that makes it fun


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Pornhub..?


I'm a lustful romantic. The stuff on Pornhub degrades women and is mostly disgusting to me. Totally ruins the experience of what Unclebuck was talking about


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 20, 2019)

V256.420 said:


> I'm a lustful romantic. The stuff on Pornhub degrades women and is mostly disgusting to me. Totally ruins the experience of what Unclebuck was talking about


You should checkout Reddit, sexsells is great for purchasing but you also can see tons of free content in subs like /r/pussywedgie


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 20, 2019)

@Venus55 no need for Photoshop. you're already perfect.


----------



## Khyber420 (Nov 20, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> A better response would have been: “I much prefer your ass!” Or “Love that ass!”
> 
> We post for fun not for competition.


Both solid gold imho, plus the weed factor means we got two Miss Cannabis Cup winners. With all kinds of next level terps going on


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 20, 2019)

For those late night viewers


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm high as fuck, and your ass is next level amazing! Stoner babes are just hotter anyway......but damn!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> @Venus55 no need for Photoshop. you're already perfect.


Thank you hun I agree no need. Although I did remove a tattoo and a mozzy bite LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2019)

Khyber420 said:


> Both solid gold imho, plus the weed factor means we got two Miss Cannabis Cup winners. With all kinds of next level terps going on





2WorldsFrog said:


> I'm high as fuck, and your ass is next level amazing! Stoner babes are just hotter anyway......but damn!


I think I’ve posted these before but it can’t hurt to refresh the memories


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Remember me!
> I missed you guys and girl!


Must’ve remembered I’m an ass man


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> How's everyone's day
> Good Morning !
> 
> View attachment 4423835


Better now


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 21, 2019)

A little music is always nice


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry for crap lighting lol but gotta keep y'all happy through the day right 
Oh guess who is testing the new line for fastbuds autoflowing genetics?? Needed well and others lol but damn happy so here y'all go
Front and back pic for the non believers lol also always welcome to match my tattoos


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 21, 2019)

Holy crap..2 cold showers in 2 days.!!.

I've always been the cynic...Anyone else get the impression that we getting just some sweet ass clip art (these snaps) forwarded from RIU's equivalent of comic book guy from Simpson's? chuckle..
Certainly keeps the activity going on the site...

Don't get me wrong, the spectacle is awesome..but almost gives the impression of too good to be true..sharing cannabis hobbies with the likes of our angels.


cheers


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 21, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Holy crap..2 cold showers in 2 days.!!.
> 
> I've always been the cynic...Anyone else get the impression that we getting just some sweet ass clip art (these snaps) forwarded from RIU's equivalent of comic book guy from Simpson's? chuckle..
> Certainly keeps the activity going on the site...
> ...


Haha im defiantly real you could ask a friend on here we share pics talk on the phone lol besties 

But I get it, add me on igbut I'll know who leaked my pics of all else fails lol 

Also you all have my ig right? Most of my buddies follow me there


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hell..I'm just tryin' to wipe the drool off of my phone...pardon my ignorance...What is IG?


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 21, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Hell..I'm just tryin' to wipe the drool off of my phone...pardon my ignorance...What is IG?


Haha! No ignorance just the world we live in sadly 
IG - Instagram 
A lot of weed happening there


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 21, 2019)

Unfortunately, at my age...50. My tech presence is crap..I wont do facebook or IG...My only use: google, email, financial papers..and my cannabis reads...thus...I'll only get to see but a small portion of your content..that said, from what I see..you ladies make the day that much sweeter...

Cheers..heres to you and your assets!

Toad


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 21, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Unfortunately, at my age...50. My tech presence is crap..I wont do facebook or IG...My only use: google, email, financial papers..and my cannabis reads...thus...I'll only get to see but a small portion of your content..that said, from what I see..you ladies make the day that much sweeter...
> 
> Cheers..heres to you and your assets!
> 
> Toad


You're certainly super sweet! Also I'm feeling safer knowing youwont be leaking me hah 
I'll post anytime I can


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 21, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Unfortunately, at my age...50. My tech presence is crap..I wont do facebook or IG...My only use: google, email, financial papers..and my cannabis reads...thus...I'll only get to see but a small portion of your content..that said, from what I see..you ladies make the day that much sweeter...
> 
> Cheers..heres to you and your assets!
> 
> Toad


You are far from being old!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thx V...
No need to flatter me...(Im good..I still drag my ass to gym...)besides...I'd still look at the photos of you ladies...


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 21, 2019)

Feel free to send close-ups of your Photoshop work for approval.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 25, 2019)

A little pick me up on Monday


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 25, 2019)

good morning and good lord


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 25, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> good morning and good lord


How's your Monday been?


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you again CQ... 

Perhaps I should send you a couple of these leaves for your next outfit..I took this snap on the steering wheel of my Tacoma for reference.

Enjoy the day!

MrToad


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 25, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Thank you again CQ...
> 
> Perhaps I should send you a couple of these leaves for your next outfit..I took this snap on the steering wheel of my Tacoma for reference.
> 
> ...


YES please! 
How awesome is that width!!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

HAPPY FRIDAY ITS SOOOO HOT HERE!! 98.5F IN THE SHADE!!


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice looking weather. We were a frigid 74F today.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

Don’t know if I’d call it “nice”...


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 6, 2019)

trudging home through the snow...In the cold dark prairies of the north...a smile suddenly returns to my face...Thanks V


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Don’t know if I’d call it “nice”...


I said nice *looking* weather.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I said nice *looking* weather.


Oh yes sir u did


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

It’s just hit 102.2F


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Dec 6, 2019)

Venus, I gotta say, I really enjoy you're pictures here even though they occasionally make me forget what I'm doing.
It's like when you take a big rip of some ultra tasty weed and just want to hold it in like " Damn.... that's nice!"


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> trudging home through the snow...In the cold dark prairies of the north...a smile suddenly returns to my face...Thanks V





2WorldsFrog said:


> Venus, I gotta say, I really enjoy you're pictures here even though they occasionally make me forget what I'm doing.
> It's like when you take a big rip of some ultra tasty weed and just want to hold it in like " Damn.... that's nice!"


Shucks guys ur making me blush....Glad to be of visual service to my fellow and far away stonersx


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Dec 6, 2019)

Where do you live its so hot in december? Australia?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 7, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Where do you live its so hot in december? Australia?


Correct


----------



## Tkm953 (Dec 7, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> A little pick me up on Monday View attachment 4426642


Looks Tasty,I Mean Toasty,Umm I mean?Damn!We Men get so scrambled looking at such things.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 8, 2020)

@Cannabis.Queen @Venus55 .....waiting patiently hoping this thread isn’t dead !


----------



## SFnone (Mar 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4441751


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

If the objective of this thread is to highlight the natural wonders of the human physique in its true form, the pictures posted are a terrible representation. All I see is a bunch of vanity Photoshop used to conceal pudge and rolls, heavily-contrasted photos and gratuitous use of the blur tool to camouflage flaws.

This thread is an exhibit of low budget trashy-hot at best.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> If the objective of this thread is to highlight the natural wonders of the human physique in its true form, the pictures posted are a terrible representation. All I see is a bunch of vanity Photoshop used to conceal pudge and rolls, heavily-contrasted photos and gratuitous use of the blur tool to camouflage flaws.
> 
> This thread is an exhibit of low budget trashy-hot at best.


 Different strokes ...et al


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> If the objective of this thread is to highlight the natural wonders of the human physique in its true form, the pictures posted are a terrible representation. All I see is a bunch of vanity Photoshop used to conceal pudge and rolls, heavily-contrasted photos and gratuitous use of the blur tool to camouflage flaws.
> 
> This thread is an exhibit of low budget trashy-hot at best.


Then Dope Fly...find a new thread!
Everyone on here seems more than content, and actually quite pleased with the content...
Nothing like having some Jackass hop on and start criticizing..
The "reality"..um..or shall we say "negativity" you have added to this thread is Shit....Take a hike!


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Aw, nobody can take the gentle criticism. 



MrToad69 said:


> Then Dope Fly...find a new thread!
> Everyone on here seems more than content, and actually quite pleased with the content...
> Nothing like having some Jackass hop on and start criticizing..
> The "reality"..um..or shall we say "negativity" you have added to this thread is Shit....Take a hike!


You seem undereducated and bent out of shape. Scary.


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

A lot of viewers of this thread clearly wear perspective magic as well, so even though they're looking at a body that weighs four tons, they see a tight-bodied 107-pound vixen because of their engineers.

I don't wear a perspective and I see tons of morbid obesity featured here in scantily clad attire. I'm not naming anybody but damn that must take balls to post...or a sore lack of self-awareness.


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope

Like a child in a corner..you dont know when to stop.

I'm quite confident my university degree and financial trading background far surpasses what you see as education.

(This will be my last response to you)


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha, now that was a quick and abrupt change of tone.

Furthermore, IDGAF about your purported educational background, pignoramus. Your basic college duh-gree doesn't faze me, you self-congratulating Warrior program scat scholar. I've completed multiple doctorates without having to cut corners or humiliate myself to make the cut.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

There is perfection in every category........if it's not for you.....move on.....


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There is perfection in every category...


And all I said was, some of this content kinda misses the mark.


All input should be considered valid; not just agreeable circle-jerk comments that preach to the choir. I clearly wasn't trolling or spamming.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

Dope Fly said:


> And all I said was, some of this content kinda misses the mark.
> 
> 
> All input should be considered valid; not just agreeable circle-jerk comments that preach to the choir. I clearly wasn't trolling or spamming.


I didn't quote you.......dealt with many models in my time. But since your thong is a little tight I don't believe someone that has the "handle" "Dope Fly" holds "one" doctorate.......


----------



## Buzzzxx (Apr 24, 2020)

I think we just need to pass around a dank fat boy and all have a laugh. These times are difficult enough without bickering needlessly. Energy expended in negativity is wasted. Love you all brothers and sisters!


----------



## Dope Fly (Apr 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't believe someone that has the "handle" "Dope Fly" holds "one" doctorate.......



Bloop.

All your "models" were likely plus-sized, being that you are a deluded perspective-wearing queen.

Since you're familiar with perspective magic, do you know how to use the lie detector spell? It's very handy.

Ask if it's true or not that I have more than ten doctorates.

Usernames can be deceiving, you obese priss-pot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

LOL looser troll.


----------



## charface (Apr 24, 2020)

More like "model t" lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 25, 2020)

What is going on here? And wtf is perspective magic? FFS....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Well.... it seems cq and I have been caught out working our trusty “perspective magic” spell on anyone looking here to hide our morbid obesity, lol.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I think dope fly was just getting a bit antsy waiting for more pics lol. Pity he couldn’t hang around to see them haha!!


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Tstat (Apr 26, 2020)

At least the idiot reactivated this thread and got us a new pic! How’s everyone holding up?


----------



## lokie (Apr 26, 2020)

This chick is trying to keep her image in shape!


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Tstat said:


> At least the idiot reactivated this thread and got us a new pic! How’s everyone holding up?


Lols they were definitely his intentions, and look he succeeded.
Although I should post a disclaimer;
I have distorted this image to emulate the image of a woman weighing approx. 130lb and have disguised/concealed/edited at least 4tonnes of *bast mass out of the image.

*body


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> This chick is trying to keep her image in shape!
> 
> View attachment 4546002


And a few other things I think


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

I posted this pic in another thread last week then got cold feet and removed it.
I’m sporting some dutch courage right now tho soo...

And in the case dope fly is watching from the outskirts, here’s the original pic
power point and all...


----------



## JimyTheCook (Apr 26, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> I posted this pic in another thread last week then got cold feet and removed it.
> I’m sporting some dutch courage right now tho soo...View attachment 4546092
> 
> And in the case dope fly is watching from the outskirts, here’s the original picView attachment 4546093
> power point and all...


Thank fuck for dutch courage 

Love meself some plug an play action...
Oh wait now i see that powerpoint


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 26, 2020)

Dope fly only lasted as long as anyone should be expected to last in this thread...


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> I posted this pic in another thread last week then got cold feet and removed it.
> I’m sporting some dutch courage right now tho soo...View attachment 4546092
> 
> And in the case dope fly is watching from the outskirts, here’s the original picView attachment 4546093
> power point and all...


plus you have an awesome tan. gna gna gna


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 26, 2020)

I actually went back a few pages and everybody has their own tastes and everybody is beautiful and al that, but god damn clean your fingernails.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Haha who me?


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 26, 2020)

No


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 26, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I actually went back a few pages and everybody has their own tastes and everybody is beautiful and al that, but god damn clean your fingernails.


She is probably a grower


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m sure she is.


----------



## V256.420 (May 21, 2020)

WTF is going on in here?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 21, 2020)

Venus55 said:


> I think dope fly was just getting a bit antsy waiting for more pics lol. Pity he couldn’t hang around to see them haha!!


but i was ! glad your back now we need cq back to !


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 22, 2020)

DaFreak said:


> I actually went back a few pages and everybody has their own tastes and everybody is beautiful and al that, but god damn clean your fingernails.


What fingernails?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 6, 2020)

@Venus55 Hey Venus what kind of camera and lens you using?


----------



## jsoickle (Jun 7, 2020)

My wife and weed. Yes this is my real wife and I have having fun. She is 55 years old and loves getting her pic taking when she is medicated .


----------



## Tstat (Aug 6, 2020)

Helloooooooo....


----------



## MrToad69 (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah, when I'm taking photos I usually have problems with my thumb getting in the way..

Venus, beautiful snaps!
Just a suggestion though...I'm not sure if you had a chance to check out your photo before you sent them...but..um...
I think..much like my thumb issue..I
think your ..um..foot may have accidentally got it the way....
chuckle..J/k

Thanks for sharing


----------



## raggyb (Aug 7, 2020)

is this a foot fetish thing^^? yeah, hellooo, it's friday...lookin for those toe and beaver shots...smooth ass legs, anything!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread... lol


----------



## Tstat (Dec 7, 2020)

...


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 7, 2020)

Tstat said:


> ...


Ya Venus gave up on us. Men are pigs.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah it's too bad..
I viewed this thread as an opportunity to share, possibly empower, show a bit of pride in oneself, or even put a bit of a smile on the face of some of us...only to have some "Dickhead" come along and criticize..whether it be bitterness, jealous, overzealous religious twist, or someone simply with chip on there shoulder and simply wanted to take it out on someone else..no one knows.

That said...I wish you all a Happy Holiday through these "challenging" times....and hopes of prosperity, health and happiness to you all in the year ahead!

Regards..


----------



## raggyb (Dec 9, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Yeah it's too bad..
> I viewed this thread as an opportunity to share, possibly empower, show a bit of pride in oneself, or even put a bit of a smile on the face of some of us...only to have some "Dickhead" come along and criticize..whether it be bitterness, jealous, overzealous religious twist, or someone simply with chip on there shoulder and simply wanted to take it out on someone else..no one knows.
> 
> That said...I wish you all a Happy Holiday through these "challenging" times....and hopes of prosperity, health and happiness to you all in the year ahead!
> ...


for some reason now I thought about this, maybe cuz I got the impression Venus is an Aussie. Did you hear ONJ is real sick?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 10, 2021)

jsoickle said:


> My wife and weed. Yes this is my real wife and I have having fun. She is 55 years old and loves getting her pic taking when she is medicated .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! Hope my wife looks that good


----------



## Bazbongbink (Apr 16, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> Sure we are!!
> _*HAPPY FRIDAY*_
> 
> View attachment 4387066


DAMMM


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 16, 2021)

New post!!!!?? Oh, oh well...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 17, 2021)

It’s fucked up that after you die you become a skeleton and no one can explain how or why


----------



## Venus55 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (May 8, 2021)

R.I.P. Tawny Kitaen My dream Girl of the 80's


----------



## Venus55 (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897442


Not sure if I’ve posted this one before but was lazy to check:-/


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> Not sure if I’ve posted this one before but was lazy to check:-/


That's okay, most of us look at your posts more than once anyway...


----------



## Venus55 (May 9, 2021)

I’m glad then


----------



## Bazbongbink (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> I posted this pic in another thread last week then got cold feet and removed it.
> I’m sporting some dutch courage right now tho soo...View attachment 4546092
> 
> And in the case dope fly is watching from the outskirts, here’s the original picView attachment 4546093
> power point and all...


Tidy as fuk


----------



## Bazbongbink (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4545985


Is all I'll c wen u wearin them mad clothes that show ho mad a body u still sport girly


----------



## V256.420 (May 9, 2021)

Bazbongbink said:


> Is all I'll c wen u wearin them mad clothes that show ho mad a body u still sport girly


Venus has a rockin' body but there is way better stuff on Pornhub my friend. Did you make an account here just to masturbate on several of her pics? 

Everyone one of your posts is about Venus


----------



## Bazbongbink (May 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Venus has a rockin' body but there is way better stuff on Pornhub my friend. Did you make an account here just to masturbate on several of her pics?
> 
> Everyone one of your posts is about Venus


Na mayte she told me n I can't seem 2 do much else .. like tlk to u


----------



## Kerowacked (May 9, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4897442


I’d drink her bathwater


----------



## Bazbongbink (May 9, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> I’d drink her bathwater


Lol old mate says there better on pornhub but some sexy podnstar isn't walkin round in front of my eyes wen I go to get proper baked . Course I'm lookin at it's beauty n admiring wat,one of the maddest bods I've seen.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 9, 2021)

She has a certain set of skills that every woman wishes they had 
Thus every man's desire in a way


----------



## shattascam (May 11, 2021)

Wow look at all these beautiful people who would never have sex with me! I think i'll go jerk off and cry. Goodbye


----------



## Smokesteve (May 11, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Wow look at all these beautiful people who would never have sex with me! I think i'll go jerk off and cry. Goodbye


Ditto!


----------



## Venus55 (May 11, 2021)

I’m sapiosexual


----------



## V256.420 (May 11, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> I’m sapiosexual


Bazbongbink never had a chance


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 11, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> I’m sapiosexual


So if I post my IQ 
"you're saying there is a chance"?

Asking for a friend


----------



## shattascam (May 11, 2021)

Smokesteve said:


> Ditto!


ur fuck ugly too? cool not just me then.


----------



## Venus55 (May 11, 2021)

An intelligent mind is highly arousing


----------



## shattascam (May 12, 2021)

Venus55 said:


> An intelligent mind is highly arousing


Not in my neck of the woods lol


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jun 20, 2021)

I'll play


----------



## raggyb (Jun 21, 2021)

Fatleg77 said:


> I'll play


You can say that again!


----------

